# Pakistan made weapon systems.



## Manticore

*Weapons made in Pakistan*



I was just pissed at some members who were saying that pak didnt have a military industrial base. So decided to make a thread on this topic. Would appreciate help in compiling.

Guys lets try not to repost images if they have been posted earlier in this thread.

You can give detailed info on the things I've enumerated in the beginning with wiki links / def. pk thread link [like I did] ----or---- post data here with different image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

*Heavy Industries Taxila*


*1.* *Defence Products:* 
●Tank Al-Khalid 1
●Tank Al-Khalid
●Tank Al-Zarrar
●APC Talha (With 12.7 mm Protection)
●125 mm Smooth Bore Tank Gun
●Command Vehicle (SAKB)

*2.* *Commercial Products*_:_ 
●Armour Land Rover Defender 110
●Mohafiz - II
●Mohafiz - III
●Armoured Guard Post (AAHAN)
●APC Talha (Commercial)
●Logistic Vehicle (Al-Qaswa)
●BPJ NIJ Level III
●BPJ NIJ Level IV
*●*BP Vest NIJ Level III A

*3.* *Joint Venture Products:* 
●Dragoon Armoured Fighting Vehicle
●APC Saad
●North Benz 6 x 4
●LED Lights & Accessories
●Portable Shelters



*Production*
*Former*

*Type 69-II* - Main battle tank produced under license.
*Type 85-IIAP* - Main battle tank produced under license.
*M113* - Armoured personnel carrier produced under license.
*Current*
*Main battle tanks (MBT)*

Al-Khalid

Al-Khalid I

Al-Zarrar
*Artillery*

MKEK Panter towed howitzer.
*Armoured personnel carriers (APC)*

*Talha* - APC based on M113 chassis with 5 road wheels, accommodates 11 fully equipped troops. 250 delivered to the Pakistan Army by 2006.[5]
*Saad* - APC based on the Talha design. Modified with extended hull and 6 road wheels, 14.5 mm machine gun, improved armour protection and a more powerful engine supplied by Germany's MTU. Accommodates 13 fully equipped troops.
*Sakb* - Armoured command vehicle based on Talha APC.[6]
*Al-Hamza* - Infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) based on the Saad APC, fitted with 25 mmautomatic cannon, an export product not in service with the Pakistan Army.[7]

Armoured guided missile carriers:
*Maaz* - Based on the Talha APC, armed with the Baktar-Shikan anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) launcher and operated by a crew of 4. There is capacity for 8 extra rounds and the missile firing unit on the roof is retracted into the cabin for reloading.[8]
*Mouz* - Based on the Talha APC, armed with either the RBS 70 or Anza I/II air-defence missile systems. The missile firing unit on the roof is retracted into the cabin for reloading.[9]


Auxiliary armoured vehicles:
*Al-Hadeed* - Armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) based on Saad APC.[10]
*Al-Qaswa* - Armoured logistics vehicle (ALV) based on the Talha APC.[11]

*Armoured cars*

*Mohafiz* — armoured security vehicle based on the Land Rover Defender.
*Under development*

*155 mm Self-propelled artillery gun* - Project revealed at IDEAS 2002 defence exhibition.[12]
*Al-Khalid II* - Under development.
*Burraq MRAP vehicle* - Under development
:: Heavy Industries Taxila ::

Heavy Industries Taxila - Brochure 2014

-------------------------


I was just pissed at some members who were saying that pak didnt have a military industrial base. So decided to make a thread on this topic. Would appreciate help in compiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan Ordnance Factories*


*




































*









*Detailed pics of new POF guns!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore

Baktar Shikan...








Tayyara Shikan








Alkhalid tank model














baktar band models..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

Ahan..













credits MM_Haider



...::akistan Ordnance Factories:::...
Pakistan Ordnance Factories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Karachi Shipyard*

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Limited
Karachi Shipyard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Merchant vessels*

Al-Abbas - first one was built in 1967[4] for Muhammadi Steamship Company Limited.
MV Islamabad - largest ship constructed by KSEW.
*Naval vessels*
*Frigates*

PNS Aslat of the F-22P Zulfiquar class frigate
*Patrol craft*

Jalalat II class missile boat
Larkana class large patrol craft
*Submarines*

Agosta 90B class submarine
Cosmos class MG110 mini-submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan Aeronautical Complex*

*Pakistan Aeronautical Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra - List of Products







*Aircraft*

JF-17 Thunder
MFI-17 Mushshak
K-8 Karakorum
Project Sabre II
*Aircraft parts*

K-8 Karakorum (also known as Hongdu JL-8)
*Aircraft maintenance components*

F-16 Fighting Falcon
Dassault Mirage III
Dassault Mirage V
Chengdu F-7
Shenyang F-6
Nanchang A-5
Lockheed C-130 Hercules
*Unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV)*

*Ubabeel Aerial Drone* - A small arms target designed for target practice use by operators of small arms, machine guns. Also used to train operators for the larger and faster Baaz Aerial Drone. Can be very effective for recce missions.[10]

*Baaz Aerial Drone* - A recoverable aerial target designed for use with air defence guns and surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems. It has a very high rate of accuracy[11]

*SELEX Galileo Falco* - A surveillance UAV, production began in August 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore

naiza du round






base bleed ammunition



*Khan Research Laboratories*

The following missiles have been produced by KRL:[26]


Ghauri I (Hatf V) - first tested in 1999.
Ghauri II - has a range of 2,000-2,500 km.
Ghauri III - Under development.
Hatf-I
The KRL performs variety of weapons science and engineering projects for Pakistan Armed Forces. Since the 1980s, the KRL is involved in numerous military equipment and conventional weaponry development projects. The resulting systems have been put into service by the Pakistan's military and exported to other friendly nations. The following is a list of known equipment produced under these projects:[25][26]


Guided missiles:
Anza series of man-portable air defence systems.
Baktar-Shikan man-portable anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system.
Modules for the BGM-71 TOW ATGM.

Electrical and electronic equipment:
Power conditioners for the above missile systems.
Switched-mode power supplies for the following air defence systems:
LAADS radar, Skyguard radar, Air Defense Automation System.


Equipment for clearance of anti-personnel and anti-tank mines, including remote control mine exploders (RCME) and mine-sweeping line charges.
Laser equipment:
Laser range-finders, laser warning receivers, laser aiming devices, a laser actuated targeting system for training tank gunners.

Reactive armour kits for armoured vehicles and APFS-DS anti-tank ammunition for main battle tanks.
Digital goniometers.





*KRL 122* – Kahuta Research Laboratories from Pakistan have developed a rocket launcher that is very similar to the North-Korean BM-11[_citation needed_]. The KRL 122 was originally based on an Isuzu truck but later models use the Reo M35 truck. Some sources mention the designator *Gadab*. In addition to the original Soviet rockets, the system can launch the "Yarmuk" rocket developed by Pakistan Ordnance Factories.[_citation needed_] The KRL 122 has achieved a maximum range of over 40 km due to the use of upgraded 122 mm rockets


*Global Industrial Defence Solutions*
*



*

*Products*
*Air systems*



*

GIDS Shahpar UAV system

GIDS Uqab Tactical UAV system

GIDS Huma Tactical UAV system

GIDS Scout Mini UAV System

Rabta (C4I & Air Defence Automation System)

Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System

LISA-4000 AHRS (Inertial Reference and Navigation System)

Airborne Video Tape Recorder

GP Series Bombs(General Purpose Steel & Pre-Frag Bombs)

Conical Tail Unit

Retarded Tail Unit

AB - Series (Electronic Impact & Proximity Fuzes)

Sea Surge (Anti Submarine Weapon)

CMF 1 & CMF 2 Infrared Flares

Mohafiz (Chaff & Flare Dispenser System)

Anza MK-II Surface to Air Guided Missile

Automatic Fire Control System for 37mm Anti Aircraft Gun

Detonics
*
*Naval systems*



*

Slim Line Towed Array

RIBAT (ESM System)

Bridge Pilotage Simulator

Action Speed Tactical Trainer

Navel Police Boat

Naval Vessel OPS Room Simulator

SIMPAS (Propulsion Simulator for Submarine)

SIMDAS (Naval Vessel Operations Room Simulator)
*
*Land systems*



*

Pak-Integrated Battlefield Management System (Rehbar)

PAKFIRE (Artillery Fire Control System)

PAKSIM (Artillery Forward Observer Simulator)

Baktar Shikan Anti-tank Guided Missile Weapon System

Nigehbaan (Day/Night Surveillance System)

Night Observation Device

AR 3 Laser Range Finder

LRH 786Q Laser Range Finder

Laser Designator & Ranger

Laser Threat Sensor

Digital Goniometer

Vehicle Mounted Kitchen

Mobile Field Kitchen

Military Batteries
*
*Nuclear, Biological and chemical defence systems[edit]*



*

NBC Defence & IPE (Nuclear Biological & Chemical Defence Suit)

High Efficiency Advanced Decontamination System

Water Purification Plants
*
*Security products*



*

Ballistic Helmet

Metallic Mine Detector

Non Metallic Mine Detector

Explosive Detector

Stun Grenade

Tear Gas Shell

CS Grenade

Smoke Grenade

Body Scanners

Walk Through Scanning Gate

Bullet Proof Jacket
*
*Industrial products*



*

Optical Fiber Cables

Digital Signage

Three Phase Electronic Energy Meters & Remote Metering Solution

Remote Metering Solution of Gas Meters

HEPA Filters

Paintolite Paints

Unplasticized Polyvinyl Chloride (UPVC) Windows & Doors

Solar Solutions

LED Lights

Cathodic Protection of Jetties
*
*Services*
*Land services*



*

Refurbishment Range Enhancement of 122mm MBRL Ammunition

Stockpile Reliability for Conventional Missiles
*
*Naval services*



*

Measurement & Testing Services

Designing of Small to Medium Size Surface Vessel

Acoustic Ranging of Naval Vessels
*
*Industrial services*



*

IT Infrastructure & Data Centers

Clean Room Design & Certification
*
*GIDS Companies*



*

1. Advance Engineering Research Organization

2. Integrated Defence Systems

3. Marine Systems Limited

4. Institute of Industrial Control Systems

5. Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan

6. Defence Science and Technology Organization

7. XPERT Engineering









*
*Global Industrial Defence Solutions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
:: GIDS - Empowering the World ::

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

THERMAL IMAGING LAB EQUIPPED WITH MRTD AND CARD LEVEL TESTING FACILITY








REPAIR AND TESTING LABS FOR FIRE CONTROL INSTRUMENTS OF TANKS









METAL CASTING LAB






DESCO

tooling


















carbide cutting tips







*PRECISION MEASUREMENT





*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

machining














Azb DMR by POF











Pakistani Anti-mine vehicle 'Troll Anti-Mine' which is developed by the Military Vehicle Research Defence Establishment (MVRDE)





MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.






*Air Weapons Complex*
Air Weapons Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Products[edit]*
*Airborne systems[edit]*

Airborne Video Tape Recorder (AVTR) system
Airborne Digital Data Recorder system
Infra-red search and track (IRST) system
GPS navigation system
Mechanical gyro and iFOG-based inertial navigation system (INS)
MOHAFIZ counter-measures dispensing system
Laser guidance system for Mk.80 series bombs (license-manufactured design from the US)[3]
*Air-launched weaponry[edit]*

Practice bombs (6 kg, 11 kg)
250 kg Pre-fragmented bomb
250 kg Mk.82 general purpose bomb
500 kg Mk.83 bomb
1000 kg Mk.84 bomb
Mk.80 series general purpose bomb tail units (low drag or high drag speed-retarding devices)
HAFR-1, HAFR-2[4] and RPB-1 anti-runway weapons[5] (possibly variants of the Matra Durandal)
Ra'ad ALCM[6]
*Electronics[edit]*

Air Defence Automation System (C4I system) - exported to Bangladesh, installed by AWC technicians circa 2005.[7]
Electronic fuses for air-launched weapons (impact and proximity fuses)
Real-time ACMI system
Voice/Fax/Data encryption system
*Other[edit]*

Multi-Spectral Camouflage Net - camouflages against night-vision, infra-red, radar and millimeter wave sensors as well as visual detection. Stated to reduce an object's radar cross-section (RCS) by 86% on average and reduce average detection range by 43.8%.


*AWC ACMI POD*





List / pictures of UAVs was posted by me here -- link to post

pakistan's ucav is also posted here
Pakistan UAVs News & Discussions | Page 29



@farhan_9909 @Imran Khan @DESERT FIGHTER 
@Dazzler
are more uptodate in this field. I was just pissed at some members who were saying that pak didnt have a military industrial base 



Imran Khan said:


> many bug big gaints in military industry of pakistan have no sites what a shame man HIT - AWC -NDC -POF - no damn sites .
> 
> but we have few in hands these are sites with products .hope you guys keep eye on updates .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center of Excellence in Science & Applied Technologies
> CESAT--Center of Excellence in Science & Applied Technologies
> 
> Aero pakistan
> Advanced Engineering Research Organization
> 
> 
> defense export promotion org
> ::: DEPO - Defence Export Promotion Organization :::
> 
> 
> 
> karachi ship yard
> Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works
> 
> IDS PAKISTAN
> .:: IDS PAKISTAN ::.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samad Rubber Works
> index
> 
> 
> Pakistan ordinance factories
> http://www.pof.gov.pk
> 
> 
> pakistan aeronotical complax
> Pakistan Aeronautical Complex
> 
> 
> 
> STUMA PAKISTAN
> :..Welcome to [SATUMA]..:
> 
> 
> 
> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS
> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: A Complete UAV Solution Provider
> 
> 
> East West Infiniti (Pvt) Ltd
> Welcome to East West Infiniti (P) Ltd. "Where Electronic Technology Speaks"
> 
> Advanced Computing and Engineering Solutions
> ACES >> Home
> 
> 
> GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL & DEFENCE SOLUTIONS
> ::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Systems PVT
> Marine Systems (Pvt) Limited
> 
> more companies without sites
> 
> SETS (Pvt) Ltd (Scientific Engineering & Technical Services)
> 
> 
> IICS(Institute of Industrial Control Systems)
> 
> ATCOP(Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan)
> 
> 
> IDS(INTEGRATED DEFENCE SYSTEMS)
> 
> Xpert Engineering Services


Marine Systems Limited - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Institute of Optronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

*SHAHPAR UAV




Falco





Burraq UCAV





Uqab





*

*National Development Complex*
*National Development Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


*Babur (cruise missile)*
*Nasr (missile)*
*Shaheen-I*
*Shaheen-II*
*National Engineering and Scientific Commission*
*National Engineering and Scientific Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*






Burraq - an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) armed with laser-guided missiles

Babur (Hatf VII) - ground, ship and submarine-launched cruise missile.

H-4, H-2 - precision-guided glide bombs.

Shaheen-III

*Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission*
*Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*Shaheen-III*

*Hatf-I and Integrated Missile Research and Development Programme*









ra'ad





babur









nasr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

At a huge stall belonging to the Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS), I spied what looked like a set of acoustic microphones and some very high tech speakers. It turned out that the microphones were part of what is called the *Gunshot Detection System* or GDS and it does exactly what its name suggests. The GDS can detect and convey the location of gunfire by using shock-waves created by the bullet. What’s even cooler is that an automatic machine gun can be configured with the system to lock onto the shooter’s position to return fire almost immediately! The “speakers” turned out to be explosion proof lights that could stand the shock-wave of a blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@Manticore ghauri 3 was cancelled by mushy both samar mubarik and aq khan have confirmed it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

Al talha with add on armour






Sakb is an armoured command vehicle






















alqaswa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

alhadeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

moaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[




















raad





mohafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

saad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

altalha sold to iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

PNS Azmat Class - Fast Attack Missile Craft | Updates & Discussions. | Page 40

SSK Agosta 90B Class Attack Submarine Information Pool | Page 11

Pakistan Navy Frigates & Destroyers Information pool | Page 16








details of all the missiles
Pakistan Missile Milestones & Ranges
Pakistani Ballistic Missiles: Indigenous Content & Development | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

There was an object named PACPAD launched. Was it a useful tablet computer or was it just cheap. I never knew about any mass distribution or production by the way.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

Manticore said:


> naiza du round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base bleed ammunition
> 
> 
> 
> *Khan Research Laboratories*
> 
> The following missiles have been produced by KRL:[26]
> 
> 
> Ghauri I (Hatf V) - first tested in 1999.
> Ghauri II - has a range of 2,000-2,500 km.
> Ghauri III - Under development.
> Hatf-I
> The KRL performs variety of weapons science and engineering projects for Pakistan Armed Forces. Since the 1980s, the KRL is involved in numerous military equipment and conventional weaponry development projects. The resulting systems have been put into service by the Pakistan's military and exported to other friendly nations. The following is a list of known equipment produced under these projects:[25][26]
> 
> 
> Guided missiles:
> Anza series of man-portable air defence systems.
> Baktar-Shikan man-portable anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system.
> Modules for the BGM-71 TOW ATGM.
> 
> Electrical and electronic equipment:
> Power conditioners for the above missile systems.
> Switched-mode power supplies for the following air defence systems:
> LAADS radar, Skyguard radar, Air Defense Automation System.
> 
> 
> Equipment for clearance of anti-personnel and anti-tank mines, including remote control mine exploders (RCME) and mine-sweeping line charges.
> Laser equipment:
> Laser range-finders, laser warning receivers, laser aiming devices, a laser actuated targeting system for training tank gunners.
> 
> Reactive armour kits for armoured vehicles and APFS-DS anti-tank ammunition for main battle tanks.
> Digital goniometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Global Industrial Defence Solutions*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Products*
> *Air systems*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> GIDS Shahpar UAV system
> 
> GIDS Uqab Tactical UAV system
> 
> GIDS Huma Tactical UAV system
> 
> GIDS Scout Mini UAV System
> 
> Rabta (C4I & Air Defence Automation System)
> 
> Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System
> 
> LISA-4000 AHRS (Inertial Reference and Navigation System)
> 
> Airborne Video Tape Recorder
> 
> GP Series Bombs(General Purpose Steel & Pre-Frag Bombs)
> 
> Conical Tail Unit
> 
> Retarded Tail Unit
> 
> AB - Series (Electronic Impact & Proximity Fuzes)
> 
> Sea Surge (Anti Submarine Weapon)
> 
> CMF 1 & CMF 2 Infrared Flares
> 
> Mohafiz (Chaff & Flare Dispenser System)
> 
> Anza MK-II Surface to Air Guided Missile
> 
> Automatic Fire Control System for 37mm Anti Aircraft Gun
> 
> Detonics
> *
> *Naval systems*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Slim Line Towed Array
> 
> RIBAT (ESM System)
> 
> Bridge Pilotage Simulator
> 
> Action Speed Tactical Trainer
> 
> Navel Police Boat
> 
> Naval Vessel OPS Room Simulator
> 
> SIMPAS (Propulsion Simulator for Submarine)
> 
> SIMDAS (Naval Vessel Operations Room Simulator)
> *
> *Land systems*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Pak-Integrated Battlefield Management System (Rehbar)
> 
> PAKFIRE (Artillery Fire Control System)
> 
> PAKSIM (Artillery Forward Observer Simulator)
> 
> Baktar Shikan Anti-tank Guided Missile Weapon System
> 
> Nigehbaan (Day/Night Surveillance System)
> 
> Night Observation Device
> 
> AR 3 Laser Range Finder
> 
> LRH 786Q Laser Range Finder
> 
> Laser Designator & Ranger
> 
> Laser Threat Sensor
> 
> Digital Goniometer
> 
> Vehicle Mounted Kitchen
> 
> Mobile Field Kitchen
> 
> Military Batteries
> *
> *Nuclear, Biological and chemical defence systems[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> NBC Defence & IPE (Nuclear Biological & Chemical Defence Suit)
> 
> High Efficiency Advanced Decontamination System
> 
> Water Purification Plants
> *
> *Security products*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ballistic Helmet
> 
> Metallic Mine Detector
> 
> Non Metallic Mine Detector
> 
> Explosive Detector
> 
> Stun Grenade
> 
> Tear Gas Shell
> 
> CS Grenade
> 
> Smoke Grenade
> 
> Body Scanners
> 
> Walk Through Scanning Gate
> 
> Bullet Proof Jacket
> *
> *Industrial products*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Optical Fiber Cables
> 
> Digital Signage
> 
> Three Phase Electronic Energy Meters & Remote Metering Solution
> 
> Remote Metering Solution of Gas Meters
> 
> HEPA Filters
> 
> Paintolite Paints
> 
> Unplasticized Polyvinyl Chloride (UPVC) Windows & Doors
> 
> Solar Solutions
> 
> LED Lights
> 
> Cathodic Protection of Jetties
> *
> *Services*
> *Land services*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Refurbishment Range Enhancement of 122mm MBRL Ammunition
> 
> Stockpile Reliability for Conventional Missiles
> *
> *Naval services*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Measurement & Testing Services
> 
> Designing of Small to Medium Size Surface Vessel
> 
> Acoustic Ranging of Naval Vessels
> *
> *Industrial services*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> IT Infrastructure & Data Centers
> 
> Clean Room Design & Certification
> *
> *GIDS Companies*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 1. Advance Engineering Research Organization
> 
> 2. Integrated Defence Systems
> 
> 3. Marine Systems Limited
> 
> 4. Institute of Industrial Control Systems
> 
> 5. Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan
> 
> 6. Defence Science and Technology Organization
> 
> 7. XPERT Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Global Industrial Defence Solutions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> :: GIDS - Empowering the World ::


You guys look like having a state of the art aircraft industry! I hope Turkey can make use of the rich experience you guys have in this field by increasing the military cooperation!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

SouI said:


> You guys look like having a state of the art aircraft industry! I hope Turkey can make use of the rich experience you guys have in this field by increasing the military cooperation!



Sure why not!


Pakistan Aeronautical Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Aircraft Rebuild Factory*
Aircraft Rebuild Factory (ARF), formerly known as F-6 Rebuild Factory(F-6RF) and P-721, is primarily dedicated to the overhaul and parts manufacture of Chinese aircraft in service with the Pakistan Air force (PAF). The factory is capable of overhauling and parts manufacturing for the Shenyang F-6(now retired by the PAF), Nanchang A-5 (also retired by the PAF) and F-7 combat aircraft, as well as the Shenyang FT-5 and FT-6 jet trainer aircraft. ARF is also capable of manufacturing Drop Tanks and harnesses of aircraft.

*Mirage Rebuild Factory*
The Mirage Rebuild Factory (MRF), formerly known as P-741, is dedicated to the overhaul of French origin military aircraft in service with the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), the Dassault Mirage III and Mirage V combat aircraft. Overhaul and manufacturing services were utilized by other countries with French Mirage aircraft in service. This factory also grew to service and overhaul the Pratt & Whitney F100 turbofan engines belonging to the F-16 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft of the PAF.

*Aircraft Manufacturing Factory*



Two JF-17 multi-role fighters during a flypast performance inIslamabad on 23 March 2007, assembled by PAC earlier that month. Serial production of the fighter at AMF began on 30 June 2009.



An MFI-395 Super Mushshak, produced at AMF, on display at theIDEAS 2008 defence exhibition in Karachi,Pakistan.
Aircraft Manufacturing Factory (AMF), formerly known as P-751, is dedicated to heavy military aircraft manufacturing. TheMFI-17 Mushshak basic trainer aircraft built under license for use by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) and Pakistan Army aviation wing. This factory project managed the aircraft modification and development venture that resulted in the MFI-395 Super Mushshak basic trainer, based on the MFI-17 Mushshak. Development of the K-8 Karakorum (also known as Hongdu JL-8) intermediate/advanced jet trainer was done in cooperation with Hongdu Aviation Industry Group of China, with AMF manufacturing parts for the aircraft. The JF-17 multi-role combat aircraft (also known as FC-1), a joint project between China and Pakistan, is now being manufactured by AMF. The MFI-17, MFI-395, K-8 and JF-17 are now in service with the (PAF). AMF also designs and manufacturesunmanned aerial vehicles for uses such as target practice.

Manufacture of sub-assemblies for the JF-17 light-weight multi-role fighter began on 22 January 2008, while serial production of the fighter began on 30 June 2009.

On August 20, 2009 the PAF announced that it would begin production of its own unmanned aerial vehicles in collaboration with Italian company Selex Galileo. Production of the UAV, named Falco, was to begin soon.[8]

An earlier opportunity to manufacture a fighter aircraft was lost when the Pakistan Air Force abandoned Project Sabre II in 1987, a joint effort by Pakistan, China and Grumman Aerospace that would have seen AMF manufacturing a re-designed Chengdu F-7 variant.

*Avionics Production Factory (APF)*
Avionics production Factory (APF), formerly known as Kamra Avionics and Radar Factory (KARF) was initiated as Radar Maintenance Centre (RMC) in 1983 to overhaul and rebuild ground-based radar systems. In 1989, RMC was expanded to become Kamra Radar & Avionics Factory (KARF). APF has the facilities to assemble and overhaul airborne as well as ground-based radar systems, electronics and avionics. Currently the only ISO 9002certified facility among PAC, the factory was involved in upgrading the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Chengdu F-7P interceptor fleet by replacing the original Italian built FIAR Grifo-7 radar with the more capable FIAR Grifo-7 mk-II radar, which was assembled under licence by APF. More recently, radar production involved the license assembly of the latest upgrade variant of the FIAR Grifo-7, the Grifo-7MG radar, which arms the Chengdu F-7PG combat aircraft of the PAF. In mid-2009 it was reported that APF personnel had completed training on printed circuit board assembly machines supplied by U.S. company APS Novastar, which would be used to make circuit boards for combat aircraft avionics.[9]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 190167

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Cosmos class or K3 midget submarine of pakistan navy






KRL122 MLRS developed by DR AQ Khan reserch laboratories






Hijara anti armour cluster bomb






Pakistan made UAV`s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAKFIRE
Artillery Fire Control System*
PAKFIRE is a modular, reliable, secure, user friendly and fully integrated Artillery Fire Control System that automates all operational functions of artillery and ensures fast and accurate fire on targets. It provides an automated solution for Preparation, Coordination, Dissemination, Execution and Modification of Fire Support Plan, Fire Plan, and Gun programs. It has a scalable system architecture that is suitable for present combat scenarios and can be deployed at all combat echelons. PAKFIRE interfaces with all types of external systems, like radars, meteorological systems, UAVs and Command & Control through wired/wireless media.

*PAKFIRE Modules*
*Artillery Fire Direction Module* receives target information from Forward Observers, Counter Bombardment and Fire Support Organizations. The data of met system and non standard conditions is then added to calculate fast and accurate firing data which is then transmitted to guns and digital message units using wired or wireless media.
*Fire Support Planning Module* is designed to integrate fire support with the maneuver plan. It assists in the preparation, coordination, dissemination, execution and modification of Fire Support Plan (FSP). All types of GIS functionalities like map navigation, drawing of tactical and military symbols, preparation of operational overlays etc have been incorporated. 
*Counter Bombardment Module* integrates external sensors like Radars, UAVs etc with PAKFIRE for speedy transfer of information. It assists commanders and staff in employment of Locating Resources by providing Software Aids/Tools. It shows various charts, plots, HB List, and CB Task Table generated automatically by the system.
Supporting Functions Module enables Commanders in Allocation, Modification, and Management of resources like Ammunition, Weapons, Vehicles and Manpower.

*Operational Features*

Facilitates Observer in identification/acquisition of targets and passage of fire orders
Handles all artillery procedures and functions
Computes accurate ballistic data for all types of ammunition
Incorporates scanned, vector imagery and 3D terrain maps
Available for battery, regiment, divisional and up to operational level configurations
Advanced level of networking features to ensure continuous connectivity
Ruggedized hardware to work in harsh environmental conditions based on Military specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

These submarines were built in Pakistan under the supervision of the Italian company Cosmos. They are built to an enlarged SX 756 design and have replaced the older SX 404 design submarines, which have now been retired.

These submarines can transport up to eight swimmers on raiding or reconnaissance missions, or perform other tasks in shallow waters such as mining. Armament consists of two torpedo tubes that can be loaded with SUT type torpedoes, up to eight limpet type mines can be carried in place of the torpedoes, or a pair of two-man underwater swimmer chariots.

Sensors only include a pair of Pilkingtom CK 39 periscopes.

These subs are believed to have an endurance of 20 days.

Three of these submarines were purchased in 1988. One was lost in 1995, but has been replaced. All are active.

Builder
COSMOS Shipbuilders, Livorno

MG 110 Midget Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*



*

*VMK
Vehicle Mounted Kitchen*
GIDS's has indigenously designed and developed a Vehicle Mounted Kitchen for use in the field area to facilitate quick and hygienic cooking for troops. The kitchen has been successfully inducted in Pakistan Army and is mounted on a 4 x 4 vehicle with good cross country mobility. It is a complete and compact unit which has been equipped with the modern equipment to fulfill all basic cooking requirements in the field. 

*Characteristics*

Carries three days ration for 150 persons.
Cooks meals for 150 persons in approximately two hours.
Stores 1000 liters of water in overhead water tank.
Uses both internal (14KVA Generator Set) and external electric power source.
Only 15 minutes required to setup the kitchen.
Easy relocation as per the operation requirements.
Hygienic food can be laid on the service counter for consumption on self service basis.
Appropriate quantity of utensils, crockery and cutlery available.
It has got an appropriate arrangement for washing of utensils.








*RIBAT
ESM System*
Electronic Support Measures (ESM) system is the most important aspect of Electronic Warfare (EW), required for a variety of ground, surface and airborne applications, especially in maritime scenario. It is imperative for every surface naval platform to be equipped with ESM system for early detection and parameters measurement of friendly & hostile emitters.

RIBAT has been developed for surface applications and successfully tested and verified in the field. RIBAT covers almost all the features available in ESM systems being used by modern navies worldwide.



*Features*

100 percent intercept probability
Wide operating frequency range
High sensitivity & dynamic range
Instantaneous frequency measurement.
High frequency accuracy & resolution
360 degree spatial coverage
Fast reaction time
Threat identification
Mission library
Scan & pulse measurement analysis






*ACOUSTIC RANGING OF NAVAL VESSELS*
In today's naval warfare, knowledge of one's own acoustic signatures is the difference between the prey and the predator. Signature management facility provides own noise level in full range of audible frequency spectrum, by utilizing static and dynamic measurements of naval vessels i.e. ships, Mine Counter Measure Vessels (MCMVs) and submarines.

Acoustic Signature Management is a very specialized field which not only requires operational skills but also has a very strong proficient development and analytical aptitude. We can provide the said service to friendly navies in the region. It consists of Static Ranging known as Near Field Holography (NAH) and dynamic ranging of moving vessels in open sea.









...................



*SLTA
Slim Line Towed Array Sonar for Naval Application*
Detection of targets by the naval ships and submarines has always been very difficult and challenging due to the peculiar sea and associated environmental conditions. However the radiated noise from own platform makes it difficult or at times even impossible to detect weak signals from silent or remote targets. The successful design and development of the SLTA has significantly enhanced the underwater detection capability of the naval platforms.

*Main features*

Equally adaptable for surface ships or submarines
Enhanced detection and classification due to longer array having wide acoustic aperture, reduced flow noise and efficient processing
Smaller diameter for easier handling onboard to facilitate its deployment and retrieval during all weather and covert operations
*Future applications*

SLTA for Submarines & Ships in passive mode
Coastal defense system
SLTA for surface Ship Applications consist of
Active Towed Array Sonar
Stand Alone Passive Array

Divers, detection/ Offshore Harbour Defence Systems
Geophysical Exploration Applications
Seismic surveys etc









*SIMPAS
Propulsion Simulator for Submarine*
Propulsion Simulator is real time simulator of propulsion control room for offshore training of crew members of AGOSTA 90B submarine. It will simulate the Propulsion Control Panel, Main AC Switchboard Panel, Main Motor Local Control and Cruising Motor Local Control.



Efficient and risk free training
Electronic logbook of entire training session for performance evaluation
Realism of training through simulation of sounds
Instructor console to manage and monitor training sessions
Emergency generation by the instructor at any moment during exercise
Real time monitoring and control of more than 800 digital and analog IOs through high-tech data acquisition system
Simulates emergency situations such as fire, flooding and equipment failure etc






*SIMDAS
Naval Vessel Operations Room Simulator*
Diving Simulator is real time simulator of control room of Agosta 90B submarine for training of crew members. It will simulate operations of diving safety panel, steering station, air circuits and hydraulics along with other assemblies of the control room.



Efficient and risk free training
Reproduction of trim movements up to ±45° with variable speeds from 9 arc minute / sec to 9 °/ sec with accuracy of 40 arc minutes
Video recording and playback
Electronic logbook of entire training session
Realism of training through simulation of sounds
Instructor console to manage and monitor training sessions
Emergency generation by the instructor at any moment
Real time monitoring and control of more than 500 digital and analog IOs through high-tech data acquisition system





*SEA SURGE
Anti Submarine Weapon*
Sea Surge air launched anti submarine weapon can be deployed at shallow depths from either a fixed wing aircraft or a helicopter. This weapon is ideally suited for coastal defence operations.


*Technical specifications*
- Total lemgth : 142 cm
- Dia : 28 cm
- Weight of full prepared unit : 150 kg
- HE : 82 kg
- Firing depth : 21 meter
*System configuration*

Main body carrying HE
Fuze
Tail unit
Suspension and releasing mechanism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Azmat class FAC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*



*

*LISA-4000 AHRS
Inertial Reference and Navigation System*
LISA-4000 belongs to the family of Strap Down Inertial Reference and Navigation System. It provides necessary Navigation functions for mission success. LISA-4000 performs two distinct basic functions:



The Flight Reference function provides Heading and Attitude for Display / autopilot and anti-aliasing filtered body angular rate and linear acceleration data for autopilot inner loop stability augmentation

Navigation is performed by coupling the LISA 4000 with a Doppler Radar and Air Data Computers or with a GPS. As a navigator, LISA-4000 outputs high speed inertial velocity data required for accurate weapon release





*NOD 
Night Observation Device*


NOD is a portable, long range multi-sensor system for target acquisition, border patrol and perimeter security. The NOD system comprises of digital magnetic compass, GPS, pan and tilt unit.


Area surveillance
Target acquisition
Search and rescue
Forward observation
Perimeter security
Border patrol

KRL-122









*Refurbishment/Range Enhancement of 122 mm MBRL Ammunition*
Advance technology made it possible to refurbish and enhance the range of 122mm MBRL rockets up to 45 Km as compared to its original range of 20 Km. Refurbished extended range version of the rocket has also undergone various design improvements which guaranties reliability and greater safety during operation.








*Nigehbaan 
Day/Night Surveillance System*


Nigehbaan surveillance system is used for day and night forward observation, target acquisition and border monitoring. It has the capability to determine the range of required targets.


Reliable, continuous day / night surveillance
Multi sensor head for target's image, range and position
Motorized pan / tilt for precise remote control
Comprehensive interface for reliable data communication
Full function remote control

*



*
*Long Range Night Observation Device*
Surveillance capability for individuals and crew during degraded visibility conditions in the operational theatre, enabling accurate detection, recognition, identification, localization and report to C2. From uncooled to cooled thermal sensors, from 3-5μm to 8-12μm detectors, from mono to multi functions, SOPHIE Family equipment ensures high efficiency to multi purpose missions.








*Fire Control Computer System*
Shibli Electronics Fire control Computer acquires various ballistic and environmental data affecting firing hit rate, including


Target range determined by the LRF
Input data from various Sensors
Various input data set manually
Input data for correcting system errors
It resolves function to fulfill for the ballistic equation, the hitting equation and corrections equation and obtain the aiming angle and the lead angle [i.e. firing data] based on the given algorithm. It resolves firing data and output the aiming angle and the lead circularly and seeks optimum firing opportunity in the gunner image stabilization firing operation mode and commander overriding operation mode. It resolves firing data one time and output step controlling signals corresponding to firing data for stepper motors to drive stepper motors set the aiming angle and the lead in SFCS Mode. It outputs the signal of position of the gun relative to the aiming line of sight to the Thermal Imager Sight or Gunner’s Sight in the Gunner’s TI aiming firing operation mode or the gunner’s automatically tracking. It controls the operation modes and switching the operation mode among different modes. It also possesses the “self-test” and “test” functions for the system to display automatic input values from various sensors, parameters set manually and fault codes, s well as storage and print functions, the firing time and firing data.








*System Interface Unit*
SIU gives the complete vision of Fire Control System to the Thermal Imaging System (TIS).

The SIU picks information from Tank RS232 link and transmits on serial link RS422. It allows the Image of the target / TI aiming mark to follow the Line of Sight in IS Mode. This will enable the Image / TI aiming mark to move and keep itself on the Target. In SFCS Mode, the TI aiming mark can also be displayed by using the ballistic offset generated by Tank Fire Control System. The system status information can also be displayed on Thermal Image.







*Thermal Bino*
*Features and Benefits:*

Leading edge performance thanks to latest 640 x 480 ,17 µm pitch un cooled technology detectors ,offering optimum resolution and precise aiming
Digital zoom X2 and X4 to take full benefit from the 640 x 480 sensor.
8 hours continuous battery life with standard lithium batteries.
Battery Pack easily changeable: 4 AA batteries/rechargeable batteries(Lithium ,Alkaline ,Ni-MH)
High robustness, full military qualified.









INQUIRY
*CECILE- TS*
Cecile TS is a family of Thermal Weapon Sight allowing optimized firing performance day and night for individual and crew –served weapons.

Short Range : 13.5° horizontal field of view

Medium Range : 9° horizontal field of view

Long Range : 6.2° horizontal field View



*Application:*

Individual and crew served weapons.
*Features and Benefits:*

Leading edge performance thanks to latest 640 x 480 ,17 µm pitch un cooled technology detectors ,offering optimum resolution and precise aiming
A family of short ,medium and long range version with same intuitive control and menu
Digital zoom X2 and X4 to take full benefit from the 640 x 480 sensor.
8 hours continuous battery life with standard lithium batteries.
Battery Pack easily changeable: 4 AA batteries/rechargeable batteries(Lithium ,Alkaline ,Ni-MH)
High robustness, full military qualified.
MIL-STD 1913 picatinny Mechanical Interface.
 - See more at: Welcome To Shibli Electronics LTD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Automatic grenade launcher made by POF and in extensive use by armed forces of Pakistan











K8 trainer






Mushaq trainer aircraft






A model and components of Advanced Towed Array Sonay developed by MSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Thankyou guys for contributing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

war khan said:


> View attachment 190184
> 
> Cosmos class or K3 midget submarine of pakistan navy
> 
> 
> View attachment 190185
> 
> KRL122 MLRS developed by DR AQ Khan reserch laboratories
> 
> 
> View attachment 190186
> 
> Hijara anti armour cluster bomb
> 
> 
> View attachment 190187
> 
> Pakistan made UAV`s


Can this submarine fire torpedos ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Jalalat Class missile boat:








Larkana class missile boat:








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Manticore said:


> Thankyou guys for contributing


I think we are not developing that 155 MM SP artillery shown in 2002 IDEX



war khan said:


> Automatic grenade launcher made by POF and in extensive use by armed forces of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K8 trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushaq trainer aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model and components of Advanced Towed Array Sonay developed by MSL


What kind of submarine is this ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

war khan said:


> Automatic grenade launcher made by POF and in extensive use by armed forces of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K8 trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushaq trainer aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model and components of Advanced Towed Array Sonay developed by MSL


That AGL is produced by DSA PVT... N that's an old model ... I already posted the new model on the previous page.


----------



## rockstar08

I have a little off topic question , 
@Manticore @DESERT FIGHTER when someone join Army Infantry , can he choose his gun for himself ? or its already assigned by the Army ?? i ask this because in news when i see army guys, they usually have different guns , like G3, variants of Ak's ...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*HAFR*






*H-4 SOW*






*Scout Hand launched UAV*
































*Burraq UCAV*







*Yasoob Truck*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 258963147harry

Manticore said:


> Sure why not!
> 
> after such a long time excellent post good work keep it up more people should follow you on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

POF - EYE Cornershot weapon by POF.












AZB DMR by POF.






High end map for theater of operations.





Lightweight, encrypted radios





Inflatable decoy.






Full body armor integrated soldier's carriage. 






Various Ballistic Vests.






MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

G-3M by POF












ACMI pod






TAKBIR PGM






POF-5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> POF - EYE Cornershot weapon by POF.
> 
> View attachment 190229
> 
> 
> View attachment 190230
> 
> 
> AZB DMR by POF.
> 
> View attachment 190231
> 
> 
> High end map for theater of operations.
> 
> View attachment 190232
> 
> Lightweight, encrypted radios
> 
> View attachment 190233
> 
> Inflatable decoy.
> 
> View attachment 190234
> 
> 
> Full body armor integrated soldier's carriage.
> 
> View attachment 190235
> 
> 
> Various Ballistic Vests.
> 
> View attachment 190236
> 
> 
> MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.
> 
> View attachment 190237


Can K3 MIDGET SUBMARINE FIRE TORPEDOS ?


----------



## Kompromat

A-100E MBRL


















Uqaab Tactical UAV






Hatf IX NASR, BRBM






Anza - II






Zumr-1 - EOTS





Mobile UAV Command Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

Horus said:


> A-100E MBRL
> 
> View attachment 190248
> View attachment 190250
> ]



didnt know that we got it with ToT

----
Guys lets try not to repost images if they have been posted earlier in this thread.

You can give detailed info on the things I've enumerated in the beginning with wiki links / def. pk thread link [like I did] ----or---- post data here with different image

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Manticore said:


> *Heavy Industries Taxila*
> 
> 
> *1.* *Defence Products:*
> ●Tank Al-Khalid 1
> ●Tank Al-Khalid
> ●Tank Al-Zarrar
> ●APC Talha (With 12.7 mm Protection)
> ●125 mm Smooth Bore Tank Gun
> ●Command Vehicle (SAKB)
> 
> *2.* *Commercial Products*_:_
> ●Armour Land Rover Defender 110
> ●Mohafiz - II
> ●Mohafiz - III
> ●Armoured Guard Post (AAHAN)
> ●APC Talha (Commercial)
> ●Logistic Vehicle (Al-Qaswa)
> ●BPJ NIJ Level III
> ●BPJ NIJ Level IV
> *●*BP Vest NIJ Level III A
> 
> *3.* *Joint Venture Products:*
> ●Dragoon Armoured Fighting Vehicle
> ●APC Saad
> ●North Benz 6 x 4
> ●LED Lights & Accessories
> ●Portable Shelters
> 
> 
> 
> *Production*
> *Former*
> 
> *Type 69-II* - Main battle tank produced under license.
> *Type 85-IIAP* - Main battle tank produced under license.
> *M113* - Armoured personnel carrier produced under license.
> *Current*
> *Main battle tanks (MBT)*
> 
> Al-Khalid
> 
> Al-Khalid I
> 
> Al-Zarrar
> *Artillery*
> 
> MKEK Panter towed howitzer.
> *Armoured personnel carriers (APC)*
> 
> *Talha* - APC based on M113 chassis with 5 road wheels, accommodates 11 fully equipped troops. 250 delivered to the Pakistan Army by 2006.[5]
> *Saad* - APC based on the Talha design. Modified with extended hull and 6 road wheels, 14.5 mm machine gun, improved armour protection and a more powerful engine supplied by Germany's MTU. Accommodates 13 fully equipped troops.
> *Sakb* - Armoured command vehicle based on Talha APC.[6]
> *Al-Hamza* - Infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) based on the Saad APC, fitted with 25 mmautomatic cannon, an export product not in service with the Pakistan Army.[7]
> 
> Armoured guided missile carriers:
> *Maaz* - Based on the Talha APC, armed with the Baktar-Shikan anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) launcher and operated by a crew of 4. There is capacity for 8 extra rounds and the missile firing unit on the roof is retracted into the cabin for reloading.[8]
> *Mouz* - Based on the Talha APC, armed with either the RBS 70 or Anza I/II air-defence missile systems. The missile firing unit on the roof is retracted into the cabin for reloading.[9]
> 
> 
> Auxiliary armoured vehicles:
> *Al-Hadeed* - Armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) based on Saad APC.[10]
> *Al-Qaswa* - Armoured logistics vehicle (ALV) based on the Talha APC.[11]
> 
> *Armoured cars*
> 
> *Mohafiz* — armoured security vehicle based on the Land Rover Defender.
> *Under development*
> 
> *155 mm Self-propelled artillery gun* - Project revealed at IDEAS 2002 defence exhibition.[12]
> *Al-Khalid II* - Under development.
> *Burraq MRAP vehicle* - Under development
> :: Heavy Industries Taxila ::
> 
> Heavy Industries Taxila - Brochure 2014
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> I was just pissed at some members who were saying that pak didnt have a military industrial base. So decided to make a thread on this topic. Would appreciate help in compiling.



Pakistani defense industry is growing strong ... Well done bro ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

not exactly weapons but here they are field rations made by pana force foods

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

Pakistani MRE and other Field Rations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Zumr I EP in action:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mortarbombs*
120 MM Smoke WP M44A1
This bomb is suitable for use with Mortar AM-50 (Brandt) with 1.75 meter barrel length and produces smoke for screening and spotting purposes.




*TECHNICAL DATA
Complete Round*
Weight with fuse, pry/aug ctge
13.0 kg. (as fired)
Length with fuse
676 mm
*Projectile*
Body material
Forged steel
Color
Eau de nil
Main charge
White phosphorus, 2.6 kg
Fuse
V 19 P A2 Super quick and delay settings
*Other Components*
Primary cartridge
CL 3 ballistite 74 gm
Augmenting charge
7 charges of 75 gm. each of Ballistite GB Pa in cellunyl horseshoe container
Tail unit 
6 steel fins
Max Pressure
820 kg/sq.cm.
Chamber pressure for performance proof tests:
Strength
920 + 20 kg/sq. cm.
Charge stability
920 + 20 kg/sq. cm.
Detonation
820 kg/sq. cm.
Max. range
6,745 meters
120 MM He M44A2
This bomb is suitable for use with Mortar AM-50 (Brandt) with 1.75 metre barrel length and is used against personnel and light material creating fragmentation and blast effect.




*TECHNICAL DATA
Complete Round*
Weight with fuse, pry/aug ctge
13.0 kg. (as fired)
Length with fuse
676 mm.
*Projectile*
Body material
Forged steel
Color
Deep bronze Green
Exploder charge
C.E.
Main charge
TNT 2.6 kg
Fuse
Super quick & delay settings
*Other Components*
Primary cartridge
CL 3 ballistite 74 gm
Augmenting charge
7 charges of 75 gm. each of ballistite GB Pa in cellunyl horseshoe container
Tail unit
6 steel fins

Pressure
820 kg/sq.cm.
Chamber pressures for performance proof tests: 
Strength
920 + 20 kg/sq. cm.
Charge stability 
920 + 20 kg/sq. cm.
Detonation 
820 kg/sq. cm.
Max. range
6,745 meters.



81 MM HE M 57 D A2

These bombs are produced for use with Hotchkiss Brandt mortars, of the following types:
1.MO-81-61 C Short barrel
2.MO-81-61 L Long barrel
The bomb is used against personnel and light material providing both fragmentation & blast effect.






*TECHNICAL DATA
Complete Round*
Weight with fuse
3.2 kg
Length with fuse
382 mm
*Projectile*
Body Material
Forged Steel
Color
Olive drab or deep bronze green
Explosive charge
650 gm of TNT
Fuze
Detonating direct action type with optional delay of 0.05 sec
*Other Components*
Primary cartridge
Double base propellant GBPa 0.15x1x1 in rolled paper tubes weighing 8.2 gm. (Type Z 58C)
Augmenting charge
7 horseshoe charges containing double base propellant GB Pa 0.25x2.5x2.5 each weighing 10.5 gm.
Tail unit
10 Aluminum alloy fins

81 MM Smoke WP

This bomb is suitable for use with Hotchkiss Brandt mortars, of the following types:

i) MO-81-61 C Short barrel
ii) MO-81-61 L Long barrel

It produces smoke for screening and spotting purposes.





81MM Illuminating, Signal (Red & Green)
*CANNISTER DESIGN BUILT IN FIXED DELAY (NO FUZE)*
These bombs are used with 81 mm mortar, and are available in three types i.e. illuminating bombs provide illumination during night missions, while red & green bombs are used for signaling.

Illuminating rounds are assembled with nylon parachute of 1,000 mm diameter linked with a star, through a zinc/cadmium/chromium plated steel wire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

60 MM HE
This bomb is fired from 60 mm Mortar Model 1979 for use against personnel, providing fragmentation and blast effect.






60 MM Smoke WP
This bomb is fired from 60 mm Mortar Model 1979 and is used to produce smoke for screening and spotting purpose.





*TECHNICAL DATA*

*Complete Round*

Weight with fuse
1.5 kg

Length with fuse
238.70 mm (approx)

*Projectile*

Body Material
Forged steel or Graphite cast iron

Color
Sea green or Eau de nil

Explosive
White Phosphorus

Charge
150±20 gm (approx)

Fuse
MP-7 (Point detonating) or V9P2/A2

*Other Components*

Primary cartridge
Double base propellant WD 615 3.2 gm

Augmenting Charge
Double base propellant 3 ring shaped charges 0.10 x 24/48 mm each weighing 3.1 gm

Percussion Primer
No. 303

Tail Unit
10 steel fins



*Rockets*
Rocket 122 MM He (MBRL) YARMUK
Rocket 122mm HE (MBRL) is a ground to ground free flight artillery rocket fired from multi-tube or single-tube launcher. It is used against personnel and light material, providing both fragmentation and blast effect.





73 MM FSRA Heat SPG9 (RAAD)
73 mm FSRA Heat round is a Fin Stabilized Rocket Assisted High Explosive Anti-Tank ammunition fired from its smooth bore Recoilless Launchers, 73 mm.




40 MM Heat P1 MK1 (RPG-7P)
This is an anti armor grenade usable against tanks, self propelled guns and fortifications. It is fired from the 40mm recoilless rocket launcher, type 1969-1 or equivalent by loading through the muzzle end.



Air Burst Anti Personnel Rocket Caliber 40 mm RGP-7AP
This is a shoulder fired rocket propelled grenade lethal enough to kill soldiers and damage equipment within 15 meters radius. At ranges of 1500 meters it is fired from the 40 mm recoilless rocket launcher type 1969-1 or equivalent.





*Grenade*

Plastic Hand Grenade Arges 84 - P2A1





*TECHNICAL DATA*

Weight of the grenade
480 gm

Body
Plastic with steel balls

No. of steel balls
5000 approx. dia 2-2.3 mm

Weight of the explosive
95 gm. of plasticized P.E.T.N.

Effective range
20 meters radius

Activation
Safely lever operated b a pin with delay of 3.5 to 5.5 Secs.

Length
115 mm

Diameter
60 mm

*Packing*

Each grenade packed in a cardboard container, 12 containers in a steel box:

Size of box
33.5 x 26.5 x 14.5 cm

Weight of box
11 kg

Color & marking
Service brown with yellow / white stenciling


*Shooting Pencil Type*
These cartridges are meant for firing by a shooting pencil and are used for signaling during day or night. On firing, the star is propelled to the prescribed height and emits the specific color of light.




*TECHNICAL DATA*

Available in the following colors:
Red
Green
Illuminating
Red Green (Bio - Color)
Green Red (Bio - Color)

Burning time
Max. 5.5 sec

Height to which ejected
70 - 84 meters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NAIZA I DU (650m penetration):








(No pics of DU II with over 750 mm rha penetration)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*




Military Vehicle Research and Development Establishment.










Falco UAV







*

*KLJV2 Radar and avionics





32 T BP Tug 








Fleet Tanker







*

*Small Tanker cum Utility Ship (STUS)*

*A, robust, proven design for undertaking multiple tasks. Main roles include: replenishment of ships at anchor/in harbour, provide dry logistic support, transfer of personnel to and from coastal stations, act as attendant vessel during diving operations, towed array transportation, mine laying, mine recovery, and torpedo recovery.









Bollard Pull Tug

The Tug is a modern twin screw tug for inland water, harbor and costal services. The tug is 16.89 m in length and a displacement of 55 ton. The single chine hull and the superstructure are of an all welded steel construction. The hull is divided into five watertight compartments. A double pole towing bitt is located on the aft deck. The vessel is propelled by two marine diesel engines, each driving a fixed pitch propeller. These engines have a closed cooling water system and are electrically started.








Multi Purpose Auxiliary Carft – Missile (MPAC)

Multi-Purpose Auxiliary Craft (MPAC) fitted with state of the art anti-ship missile system. The craft has a designed speed of 32 Knots, with maximum displacement of 250 Tons.







Coastal Oil Tanker

885 TDW Coastal Tanker (fuel, water and dry cargo) which can be modified to suit customer’s requirements. 






Harbour Utility Vessels*

*KS&EW has manufactured Harbour and Ocean going Tugs and other harbour utility vessels in various configurations. Many such vessels has been built for the National as well as International customer, meeting their specific needs and requirements.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Good going brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*32 Tons Bollard Pull Tug*

KS&EW has constructed various tugs ranging from 10 to 40 Tons Bollard Pull; but construction of this Tug is distinct due to very robust design and state of the art equipment and machinery to facilitate multi-purpose operations. The tug has 34 meter over all length with displacement of 481 tons. It has max speed of 12 knots and Bollard Pull of 32 Tons. It is fitted with a very robust fendering arrangement for all round tugging operations for almost all sizes of ships and crafts.

*Propulsion*
2x Cummins KTA-50 1440KW Marine Diesel Engines
4 Blades Fixed Pitch Rolls Royce Azimuth Thrusters







*Ballistic Helmet by GIDS*






*Quick-Release Bulletproof Jacket (MODEL QR-001) by Lyra*
Level IIIA front, back and side protection with hard armour plate of level III
Front & Back Plate pocket
MOLLE system
Quick Release System
Easy and fast to don on and on off
Full freedom of movement.
Groin protection (optional)







*COMBAT BULLETPROOF JACKETS (MODEL 299)*

Front, back, shoulder, collar and side coverage.
Multi-hit capability.
Removable, washable outer cover.
Waterproof and ultra violet light proof ballistic panels.
Adjustable Velcro side closures.
Adjustable Velcro shoulder fastening.
Full freedom of movement.
Front & back pockets for hard armour plates.
2 front utility pockets suitable for SMG magazines.
Groin protection.
Mole system.






*INTERCEPTOR BODY ARMOUR (MODEL 267)*


Bulletproof vests have been designed to cover activities leading up to a full tactical body armour vest for operational situations.

Performance Characteristics:
Component Materials:
OTV Carrier: Nylon / Cordura
DAP Carrier: Kevlar
SAPI/ESAPI/ESBI: Composite ballistic ceramic plate with coated ballistic fiber backing

Colour:
Any colour available

Sizes:
Small to XXL (or any size as per requirement)

Weight:
» OTV: 3.715 Kg
» DAP: 2.000 Kg
» Groin: 0.338 Kg
» Collar: 0.258 Kg
» ESAPI: 2.750 Kg (Level III) 3.200 Kg (Level IV)
» ESBI: 1.100 Kg (Level III) 1.250 Kg (Level IV)

General features:
» Neck / Collar protection (NIJ Level IIIA)
» Arm Protection (NIJ Level IIIA)
» Quick draw groin protector (NIJ Level IIIA)
» Side, back and front protection (NIJ Level IIIA without ceramic plates)
» Fully adjustable shoulder and side panels for exact fit
» Full Ballistic protection up to NIJ Level IIIA (Soft armour Jacket without plates)
» Plate Pockets; Front, Back and Sides, NIJ Level III or IV
» Washable outer covers in Polycotton Nylon / Cordura or Nomex (optional) materials

Advance Features:
» Ergonomic design means greater range of motion
» Improved mobility
» Better protection and greater adjustability

Ease of Use:
» Easy donning and doffing system
» Quick and easy for wearer to adjust

Advanced Design:
» More efficiently designed ballistic coverage
» Full coverage of the armsye (arm-hole area) in most combat postures

Definitions:
OTV: Outer Tactical Vest
DAP: Deltoid and Axillary Protector (Arm Protector and Inner Vest)
ESAPI: Enhanced Small Arms Protective Insert (Ceramic plate of NIJ Level III or IV)
ESBI: Enhanced Side Ballistic Insert (Ceramic plate of NIJ Level III or IV)

*





Panter 155MM Howitzer













Super Mushak*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*



*

*CS GRENADE*
A non lethal hand throw grenade used for riot control. Produces white fumes of CS which cause severe irritation of respiratory tract, burning pain in nose and burning sensation in eyes etc.
*












Pak-IBMS (Rehbar)
Integrated Battlefield Management System*
Integrated Battlefield Management System (IBMS) is designed for the operations of amour units in the field to meet the requirements of future battlefield. The user-friendly system provides battlefield awareness through comprehensive land navigation system based on GPS and digitized maps. It enables commanders in mission planning, modification and dissemination of plans, monitoring of battlefield at tactical and operational level, through safe and secure radio network. Pak-IBMS(Rehbar) also facilitates commanders in remote firing of AAMG by auto tracking the aerial and ground targets from inside the tank.
Major Modules

Situational Awareness Module enables war-fighters to see integrated battlefield picture through displays of terrain information in the form of different types of stitched maps with zooming, panning and browsing capability.
Tank commander can determine and display his own position with the help of integrated GPS and broadcast it to friendly elements in the communication range and similarly see other friendly elements in the vicinity.
Combat Messaging System Module enables commanders to exchange critical information/ orders in near real time and save history of messages. It has capability to either select predefined messages or write free-form text messages and transmit it to any individual/group or all participants.







*Solid State Autoloader*
Modern warfare demands installation of robust control systems in main battle tank to enhance firepower and maneuverability. CARE has developed Solid State Autoloader for Pakistan Army main battle tank MBT Al-Khalid, replacing the Chinese Autoloader. The auto-loading mechanism consists of two subsections, the Motorized Mechanical Subsystem consisting of carousel magazine, hoister mechanism, ejection frame and window assemblies etc. Driven by several high power motors and solenoids along with mechanical proximity switches. The other part is the electric control subsystem, responsible for coordinated control of various operations carried out by the mechanical subsystem.

The solid state Autoloader developed by CARE has eliminated the need for relay and utilizes the latest solid-state electronic devices to provide the control functionalities hence leading to most reliable system.

Completely solid-state design with NO RELAYS
Design based on programmable logic, processor and FPGAs
100% compatible with Tank's existing mechanical design / mounting as well as the wiring harness and connectors
Bi-directional carousal motion leading to substantial reduction in the maximum loading time for the farthest ammo
Simultaneous display of the number of each ammo type (i.e. HE/HA/AP) present in carousel magazine along with the number of empty trays






*ELINT*
CARE has developed ELINT Threat Perception and Identification System for All kinds of Emitters offering:

Broadband Coverage
High accuracy and sensitivity
Automatic and manual operating modes
Classifier for Automatic Emitter Recognition
GUI based Electronic Order of Battle
....

*CARE Voice Recognition System
Characteristics*

Complete Solution
30 sec of training data required
Web services interface
Easy integration with custom applications
*Proposed Solution*

Multi-tier web and desktop application for speaker detection
Registered persons' voice database
Speaker Recognition engine running on multiple clustered servers for optimal performance
Integration with call record databases country wide
Voice to Text

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

PWI | Pakistan Weapons Industry


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*






Fast Attack Craft (Missile) – FAC(M)*

The Azmat Class Missile Craft is a 560 Ton Fast Attack Craft feature surface-to-surface missiles. The ship has a stealthier design with state of the art missile and combat system. It has 63 meters long, have a range of 1000 nautical miles and a top speed of 30 knots.



Main Roles
Anti Surface Warfare
Surveillance and Policing of EEZ
Search and Rescue Operations









*SLV Project*









*PAKSAT R1 *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*



*
*Grifo Radar*
Grifo radar is multi-mode pulse Doppler all weather fire control radar. PAC has the capability of not only producing the airborne fire control radars but also has vast experience in maintaining three variants of Grifo radars. PAC has produced a number of Grifo radar systems for PAF Fleet in collaboration with M/S Selex Electronic Systems Italy. Grifo family of radars is digital fire control system designed to improve air to air and air to ground performance. Radars are capable of detecting and tracking the targets at all altitudes and all aspects. Radars have powerful and accurate Built-In Test (BIT) system followed by auto calibration for the ease of smooth operation and better maintenance. 







*Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)*

Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) is being co-produced in collaboration with M/s CEIEC China and is designed to provide the pilot with real time and unambiguous threat warning over 360 degrees thus reducing vulnerability of the combat aircraft to radar associated weapons. Currently two different models of RWR are available i.e. BM/KJ-8602 RWR and BM/KJ-8602A RWR. PAC also provides the life cycle maintenance of these two RWR models to PAF. 







*Global Attitude Heading reference System (GAHRS)*

Global Attitude Heading Reference System (GAHRS) is an avionics subsystem of JF-17 aircraft which provides high performance measurement of aircraft attitude by using highly reliable optical fiber gyroscopes and accelerometers. GAHRS is a backup system of Inertial Navigation System (INS). In case of INS failure, it provides roll, pitch and heading information to Weapon Mission Management Computer (WMMC) using RS 422 interface. 







*Identification of Friend or Foe (IFF)*

Identification of Friend or Foe (IFF) system is solid state, airborne and selective transponder being co-produced in collaboration with M/s JIUZHOU China. It is used for identification of friend or foe. The system is compatible which civil ATC radar beacon system for air traffic control. PAC also provides the life cycle maintenance support to the JZ/YD 125 IFF system. 






*Integrated Survivable Recorder (ISR)*

Integrated Survivable Recorder (ISR) is an important LRU of aircraft Electro Mechanical Management System (EMMS). It receives flight and audio data being sent from electromechanical management computer through HDLC bus and records them in crash survival memory unit (CSMU). After recording the data in accordance with the bus commands, it downloads the recorded data and sends it to electromechanical management computer. 







*Light Warning System (LWS)*


Light warning system is used to display emergency warning signals. It's main purpose is to draw the pilot's attention to the warning signals for a proper timely action. It has a Built in Test Function for checking its serviceability and provides four warning levels according to degree of emergency related to flight safety and mission plan. 







*Stores Management System (SMS)*

SMS is able to manage and control guns, bombs, external tank and stores such as armament at stations and pods which comply with MIL-STD-1760C-97. It also ensures that stores functions are carried out in addition to offering certain safety measures. 







*Smart Head Up Display (SHUD)*

SHUD is an integrated electro optical display unit, and is one of the important units of aircraft. It is the main window which provides flight and combat information to the pilot. It employs command control mode to generate flight symbology required in navigation and combat. The displayed symbology are imaged to infinity and superimposed with outside scene, enabling the pilot to view the displayed information without adjusting eyes while observing the outside scene. The unit is NVIS compatible. It outputs superimposed video signals for recording, so as to provide evidences for combat and training analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Instrument Landing System (ILS)*
ILS is used for aircraft approach and landing. It receives and processes the signals transmitted from ground localizer and glide-slope stations. It provides pilot deviation information from the given course and glide path so as to lead aircraft to the visual runway entrance according to the correct path track. The equipment is one of the essential systems which ensures safe landing of the aircraft under adverse weather conditions. 





*Back Up Acquisition Computer (BAC)*
BAC is a back up computer for avionics systems and provides flight critical information to the pilot in case of main bus / mission management computer failure. BAC accepts data from flight critical systems on a separate RS 422 data line and communicates the same to Multi Function Displays. It also provides excitation voltage to hydraulic and brake sensors.





*Inertial Navigation System (INS)*
Radar Altimeter provides data on 1553 Bus pertaining to aircraft actual height above ground level. This data can be displayed on Head Up Display (HUD). 





*Smart Multi Function Colour Display (SMFCD)*
SMFCD is a NVIS compatible display providing the graphical interface of the avionics & non-avionics systems to the pilot. Input to SMFCDs are 1553B data bus, RS-422 XGA In/out and RGB Video Out.

*Pak auto company Master



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

We have sold Anza and Baktar Shikan to Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Communication Systems*





































_*Al Khalid Tank Simulator





*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





LAV*

Characteristics:



General:












Platform - Land Rover Defender
Rifle Racks

-

6


Length without Bumpers

-

163 inches



Ammunition Box

-

As per customer


Length with Bumpers

-

189 inches







requirement


Width without outer

-

65.5 inches



Turret

-

360 degree rotation


mudguards











can be customized for


Width with outer

-

74 inches







12.7 mm / 7.62 mm /


mudguards










Tear gas gun along


Height with Turret

-

91 inches







with three view ports


Height without Turret

-

77 inches



Tools

-

Standard vehicle tools


Gross Vehicle weight

-

3600 kg



Light weight bonnet


Engine type

-

Water cooled turbo diesel



Air conditioner

-

Both for crew 1






inter cooled engine 4



personnel






cylinders in line 90 Kw



Lifting & Towing Hooks

-

2






(122 HP at 3500 rpm)



Fire Extinguisher

-

1


Transmission type

-

GFT MT-82, Six Speed



First aid box - 1






Manual



Public Address System

-

1


Four Wheel Drive System

-

Full Time - Four Wheel



Revolving light

-

1






Drive



Search light

-

1


Minimum Turning Radius

-

6.4 M



Colour

-

As per requirement


Ground Clearance

-

230 mm





Brake System

-

Vacuum servo assisted





Seating Capacity - 08(2 + 6)


Suspension - Heavy duty
Tyre - Run flat tyres (4 in number)
Steering - Power Steering
Electrical system - 12 VDC, 65 AMP
Roof Ventilator - 2
Exhaust Fan - 1
Body - Ballistic Steel
Protection - B6 / NIJ III Level
Seating arrangement - Folded seats
Seat Belts - Available for crew / personnel
Bullet Proof Glasses - Wind Screen, Side Glasses &
view ports protected against B6 / NIJ III Level
Firing Ports - 10
Firing hatches - 2

Optional Features: 
Communication Equipment (including racks)
Weapon System
Spare tyre (run flat type)
First Aid Box



*Muhafiz III















MRAP:







*



Zarvan said:


> We have sold Anza and Baktar Shikan to Malaysia



*We have sold alot of things to alot of countries!


............

KRL-122 (Range 45+ KM + GPS guided)








MVDE built AVLB







ATV













AVLB by MVDE





*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*POF PSR:








APC for Police commandos:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That AGL is produced by DSA PVT... N that's an old model ... I already posted the new model on the previous page.


Hull is lookj like Agosta 90b

*UNIVERSAL SMART MILITARY SYSTEMS *

universal smart military system are working to make decoy to deceive enemy radars, thermal visions etc

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

Integrated Battle Field Management System (IBMS)




Al-Khalid tank (Type 90-IIM / MBT-2000) Information Pool


Mushshak Trainer Aircraft | Page 5



















JF-17 Thunder - Information Pool | Page 44

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That AGL is produced by DSA PVT... N that's an old model ... I already posted the new model on the previous page.


Ok.I did not know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*H-2 SOW*
In service 2003
Manufacturer NESCOM
Warhead High explosives
Operational range 60 km
Guidance system
Electro-optical (TV or infra-red imaging)

*H-4 SOW*






In service 2003 - Present
Warhead High explosives 
Engine Solid propellant booster rocket 
Operational range 120 km
Guidance system
Electro-optical (infra-red imaging)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Zarvan said:


> Can this submarine fire torpedos ?


This is the only class of midget subs pak navy operates.Its called as Cosmos class (MG 110) or K3.And yes it can fire 2 torpedoes or lay 6/8 mines or 2 tons of explosives
Cosmos Class MG110


----------



## Sulman Badshah

NATIONAL RADIO AND TELECOMMUNICATION CORPORATIon



National Radio and Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) is a World-Class telecommunication and electronic equipment manufacturer. We have built our business around our ability to offer creative and tailored solutions worldwide, providing the best total value while building premier customer relationships.

Since 1965, NRTC has been a highly stable and reliable partner for customers who require high-tech communication equipment and solutions. Our success comes from the innovative value proposition we bring to electronic manufacturing. Proof of its uniqueness is in our enviable track record for decades.

At NRTC, we build lasting relationships with our customers through provisioning of quality solutions and unparalleled 24x7 support based upon commitment and dedication.








To provide our customers world class quality telecommunication equipment which meets all their operational requirements, in time, at affordable costs. User’s satisfaction is our top priority in the process chain, from receipt of raw material, through manufacturing and delivery, till final acceptance.





Our mission is based on Unique Solutions through Innovation, at NRTC; we work for our customers to achieve this for both new and evolving product requirements.

At NRTC, We Meet Challenging Demands and excel in Competition by

- Continuous up-gradation and use of innovative concepts/ state of the art tools.
- Designing for Testing, Manufacturing, Process and Experiment.
- Continuous investment in testing equipment and skills enhancement for product development.


With its highly skilled design Team equipped with state of the art test equipment and development tools, our R&D is working on modern technologies and designing of wide array of complex telecom equipment, systems and solutions; which include:

- Communication Security Solutions
- Backbone Communication Solutions (microwave line of sight Systems)
- Total communication system solutions according to customers' needs
- Software Defined Radio System
- Integrated Land Mobile Radio Systems
- Customized Software Applications Development
- Switching equipment (TDM and IP based)
- Optical Communication Products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Short Range Ground Surveillance Radar*
We are working on development of short range ground surveillance radar for detection of moving targets. The project provides an opportunity to develop know-how of complete electronic system design and development and at the same time, the project acts as a platform for working on research areas of current interest such as automatic target classification, high resolution representation of radar micro-Doppler signal and rain clutter mitigation (range enhancement using signal processing). Our electronic system development effort is geared towards acquiring the know-how to conceive design and develop a complete electronic system that meets a given set of user requirements. In order to meet these system level requirements we have designed and fabricated its components such as antenna, microwave circuits and modules, baseband circuits, DSP system, built-in test and monitoring, turn tilt platform and mechanical hardware.



NR-V3, a solid state coherent pulse doppler radar for detection of moving vehicles and pedestrians up to a range of 4 km for pedestrians and 12 km for vehicles





*Microstrip Antennas and Arrays*
*16x12 Folded Dipole Array Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 4.2º H plane : 5.7º

Gain 28±1 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -18 dB

Frequency Ku Band

VSWR Bandwidth 800 MHz





*32x12 Folded Dipole Array Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 2.2º H plane : 5.7º

Gain 29±1 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -20 dB

Frequency Ku Band

VSWR Bandwidth 600 MHz






*8x8 Aperture Coupled Microstrip Patch Array Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 9.9º H plane : 10.34º

Gain ??

Sidelobe Level ≤ -16 dB

Frequency ??

VSWR Bandwidth ??






*Planer Inverted-F Antenna (PIFA):*
In this work, multiband planer inverted-F antenna with 6mm height was designed, simulated in HFSS and fabricated for operating in the GSM, DCS and WLAN bands. In addition, a reduced height planer inverted-F antenna with 2mm height was also designed simulated and fabricated for application in multiband slim handsets.

*Publications:*

Rehman Ahmed, “Low Profile Antennas for Mobile Communication Applications,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.
*Compact Wideband Broad Side Rectangular Microstrip Antenna*
This work includes simulation and experimental results for wide band U-shaped side slots loaded linearly polarized rectangular microstrip antenna with broad side radiation characteristics suitable for onboard applications in S-band. Impedence bandwidth of 34.8% as compared to 2-5% bandwidth of conventional microstrip antenna has been achieved.

*Publications:*

Hafiz Muhammad Jafar, “Development of Compact Wide-band Broad Side RMSA Suitable for on-board Applications,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.
*Patch Antenna Embedded in Dielectric Coating*
In this work, frequency selective surface has been implemented over radome to address the issue of composite radome matching. Different planer artificial structures are implemented surrounding the antenna aperture to restore the broad coverage of patch antenna with low return loss. Implementation of artificially hard boundary in the form of longitudinal metallic strips restores the -3 dB beamwidth (



) of the antenna in E-plane at the cost of antenna gain. Soft ring over dielectric coating surrounding the antenna aperture is optimized here for broad beamwidth (



) in E-plane with increased gain near to 7 dB by suppressing the creeped RF energy from thick dielectric coating.

*Publications:*

Javed Ahmad, “Ratiation Pattern Improvement of Patch Antenna Embedded in Dielectric Coating using Artificial Surfaces,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.

*Microstrip Star Shaped Patch Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 34º H plane : 36º




Gain 10.2 dBi

Frequency Ku Band

*Fractal Antennas
High Directivity Fractal Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 27º H plane : 31º

Gain 12.5 ± 0.5 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -12.5 dB

Frequency 3 GHz

VSWR Bandwidth 450 MHz





*Publications:*

Abbas Bin Younas Awan, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “A New High Directivity Fractal Antenna Based on the Modified Koch Snowflake Geometry” Asia Pacific Microwave Conference (APMC 2010) Dec 7-10, 2010, Yokohama Japan.
Abbas Bin Younas Awan, “High Directivity Fractal Antenna,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2010.

*Multiband Fractal Antenna:*
Sierpinski fractal monopole antenna and its scale factor variations have been studied. The Sierpinski fractal monopole antenna designed exhibits multiband behavior with three log-periodic bands, spaced with a log-period of 2. The number of log-periodic bands is proportional to the number of fractal iterations. By changing the geometrical scale factor of the Sierpinski Fractal, the band positions are changed accordingly, which confirms that the band positions correspond to the geometrical scale factor of the Sierpinski fractal, but it results in poor input matching (the return loss of the three log periodic bands being approximately -9 dB). This poor input matching is improved by using microstrip line feeding and consequently the return loss of the log-periodic bands improves to less than -15 dB.









*Publications:*

Muhammad Waqas, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Multiband Sierpinski Fractal Antenna”, IEEE International Multitopic Conference, Islamabad, Pakistan, Dec 2009, pp. 376-381.
Muhammad Waqas, “Multiband Fractal Antenna,”, MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Triangular Patch Antenna Using Partial Koch Fractal Boundary:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 70º H plane : 112º

Gain 9.5±0.5 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -18 dB

Frequency 3.6 GHz

VSWR Bandwidth 240 MHz





*Publications:*

D. Fazal, Q.U. Khan and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan “Use of partial Koch boundaries for improved return loss, gain and sidelobe levels of triangular patch antenna” Electronic Letters 19th July 2012 Vol.48 No.15.
D. Fazal, “Improvement in the Performance of Triangular Patch Antenna using Partial Koch Fractal Boundary,”, MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2012.

*Slotted Waveguide Antennas
20x12 Slotted Wave Guide Array Antenna:
Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 4.1º H plane : 7.2º

Gain 28.5 ± 0.5 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -19 dB

Frequency Ku Band

VSWR Bandwidth 100 MHz





*Publications:*

Sara H. Dar, Zubair Ahmed, Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Characterization of Waveguide Slots Using Full Wave EM Analysis Software HFSS’, IEEE INMIC Conference Proceedings, Karachi, Pakistan, Dec 2008, pp. 85-90.
Sara Hameed Dar, Zubair Ahmed, and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan “Design of a Low Side Lobe Slotted Waveguide Planar Array”, Fifth International Bhurban Conference on Applied Sciences and Technology, IBCAST, Islamabad, Pakistan, 8th -11th January, 2007. pp. 31-34.
Sara H. Dar, “Design of a Low Side Lobe Slotted Waveguide Planar Array,” College of E&ME, NUST, 2007.

*Reflector and Reflect Array Antennas*
*Ku Band Reflect Array Antenna:*
*Specifications:*
Half power Beamwidth E plane : 4º H plane : 5º

Gain 22.2 dB

Sidelobe Level ≤ -10 dB

Frequency Ku Band





*Journal Publications:*

Muhammad Wasif, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Performance of Thinned Mcrostrip Reflectarrays” IACSIT International Journal of Engineering and Technology, Vol-2, No. 2, pp 581-585 Dec 2010.
*Conference Publications:*

Muhammad Wasif, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Performance Comparison of Different Aperture Shapes for Microstrip Reflectarray,” German Microwave Conference (GeMIC), Germany, Mar 2010, pp 250 to 253.
Muhammad Wasif, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Comparison of Microstrip Reflectarray for Different Aperture Shapes and Different Grid Settings of Elementary Antennas on its Aperture” IEEE International Conference on Antennas, Propagation and Systems (INAS 2009), Dec 2009, Johor Malaysia. Pp.110-1 to 110-5.
*Thesis:*

Muhammad Wasif, “Design and Fabrication of Microstrip Reflectarray using Patches of Variable Size,” College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.

*Frequency Independent Antennas*
*Spiral Antenna:*
Archimedean Spiral and Equiangular Spiral Antenna has been designed, simulated and fabricated for the 2GHz to 18GHz bandwidth, |Axial ratio| ≤ 3dB and typical VSWR ≤ 2.

15% Reduction in size has been achieved and the parameters of Meander Arm Spiral are better than the classical antenna.





*Publications:*

Zia Ullah Khan, “Simulation Design of Spiral Antenna,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009

*Automatic Target Classification*
We are working on automatic target recognition problem for ground surveillance radar NR-V3. The goal of this research is to develop an automatic target classifier that can classify ground targets detected by NR-V3 radar. The work is based on extracting the micro-Doppler features from the backscattered signal using signal processing and then classifying them using machine learning techniques.

In addition, we are developing high resolution 2D time-frequency representation of pedestrian micro-Doppler signature.





Scatter plot showing first 3 feature vectors of NR-V3 data
This work has resulted in a number of publications :

*Machine Learning:*

A. Javed, S. Liaqat, M. B. Ihsan, *"Support vector machine based micro-Doppler signature classification of ground targets"*, Radar Conference (EuRAD), 2013, 10th European, Oct. 9 2013 – Oct. 11 2013, pp. 168-171.
A. Javed, A. Ejaz, S. Liaqat, A. Ashraf, M. B. Ihsan, *"Automatic target classifier for a ground surveillance radar using linear discriminant analysis and logistic regression"*, in Radar Conference (EuRAD), 2012 9th European, Oct 31 2012-Nov 2, 2012, pp 302-305.
S. Liaqat, S. A. Khan, A. I. Bhatti, M. B. Ihsan, S. Z. Asghar, A, Ejaz, *"Automatic recognition of ground radar targets based on target RCS and short time spectrum variance"*, in Innovations in Intelligent Systems and Applications 2011 (INISTA 2011), International Symposium on, pp 164-167, Jun 2011.

*Joint time-frequency Representation:*





S. Liaqat , M. B. Ihsan, S. Z. Asghar , A. Ejaz, A. Javed, *"High resolution 2D time frequency representation of radar micro-Doppler pedestrian signal"*, Radar Conference (EuRAD), 2013, 10th European, Oct. 9 2013-Oct. 11 2013, pp 515-518.

*Microwave Systems*
*Microwave Transmitter Module for Ku Band*




Microwave Transmitter Module for Ku Band
*Microwave Tranceiver Module for Ku Band*




Microwave Tranceiver Module for Ku Band
*Microwave Receiver Module for Ku Band*




Microwave Receiver Module for Ku Band

*Amplifiers*
*Spatial Power Combining in Rectangular Waveguides using Dense Finline Arrays:*
Spatial power combiners using dense finline arrays (tapered slot antennas) arranged in tray configuration and enclosed in a standard Ku band waveguide (WR-62) have been designed in this work. The design of the finline taper is the most challenging aspect in this work. Before the tapers can be synthesized, a relationship between phase constant of the finline array and its geometrical parameters must be established which can only be achieved through full wave EM analysis. Matlab codes were developed using Spectral Domain Method (SDM) to extract this relationship for single-tray finline, two-tray finline and four-tray finline configuration. Results of SDM codes were also compared with Ansoft HFSS and were found to be in good aggrement. Two tray finline and Four tray finline tapers along with dielectric matching, connected back to back were fabricated and tested using Time Domain Gating feature of Network Analyzer. Results indicate measured return loss of 26.3 dB as compared to simulated return loss of 23.5 dB for single tray finline, 19 dB as compared to simulated return loss of 18.6 dB for two tray finline and 16 dB as compared to simulated return loss of 15.5 dB for four tray finline at 16 GHz.

*Publications:*

M. Anis Chaudhary, “Spatial Power Combining in Rectangular Waveguides using Dense Finline Arrays,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*High Performance GaN based Switch Mode Class F and Inverse Class F Power Amplifier:*
This work is based on design and development of Class AB, Class F and Class



power amplifiers using GaN based transistors. A comparison has been done between these amplifiers based on output power and efficiency. Effect of input harmonic termination on efficiency and output power in Class F and Class



power amplifiers has also been investigated.





Inverse Class F design




Class F design




Class AB design
*Publications:*

Ali Ahmed, “High Performance GaN based Switch Mode Class F and Inverse Class F Power Amplifier,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2012.

*Filters*
*Substrate Integrated Waveguide Filter:*
Substrate integrated waveguide filters at X and Ku band have been designed which involves determining the width of iris as a function of coupling factor. For this purpose, a design curve of iris width vs coupling was generated using HFSS. Two 5 pole Chebyshev bandpass filters have been fabricated on 4003 Rogers. Measured results at 10 GHz presents 380 MHz bandwidth, 6.6 dB insertion loss and return loss better than 12.5 dB. Measured results at 16 GHz presents 410 MHz bandwidth, 8.1 dB insertion loss and return loss better than 13 dB.

*Publications:*

Umar Hasan Khan, “A Narrow Band Subsrate Integrated Waveguide Filter using EM Simulation,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2013.
*Compact UWB Bandpass Filter with High Stopband Rejection:*
Thesis research is based on the development of compact UWB bandpass filter for UWB communication in 3.1-10.6 GHz band. Two fourth order UWB filters are designed; one by direct coupling of three E-structures and other by capacitive coupling of two E-structures. Filter based on directly coupled E-shape structures has fractional bandwidth of 97%, maximum flat band insertion loss of 1.3dB, maximum returnloss of 9dB and rejection better than 20dB in GPS band. Chip loaded filterhas fractional bandwidth of 115%, maximum flat band insertion loss of 0.25dB, maximum return loss of 11 dB and rejection better than 25dB in GPS band.





Three cascaded E-shape Structure




Chip Loaded E-shape Structure
*Publications:*

Bilal Aslam, “Packaged Ultra Wide Band Filter,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2013

*Parallel Coupled Microstrip Bandpass Filter*
A fourth order paralled coupled Microstrip band pass filter was designed using chebychev low pass prototype and was simulated on Harmonica and further on EM analysis tool Sonnet to take into account the physical layout and packaging effects. The filter was designed to operate at a centre frequency of 1 GHz and a bandwidth of 200 MHz with pass band ripple of 0.01 dB. The measured results show insertion loss of -1.2 dB and bandwidth of 220 MHz at centre frequency of 1 GHz.

*Publications:*

Tahir Abbas, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan “Parallel Coupled Microstrip Band Pass Filter Design using EM-Analysis”, Proceedings of IEEE INMIC 2004 8th International Multitopic Conference Islamabad Pakistan, 24-26 December 2004, pp 703-705.
Tahir Abbas, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan. “Design of Coupled-Line Coupled Hairpin-Line Filter Using EM Analysis for Parameter Extraction”, Third International Bhurban Conference on Applied Sciences and Technology, Bhurban, Pakistan, 7-12 June, 2004, pp 740-745.

*Circularly Polarized Antenna Array using Sequential Rotation Technique:*
In this project, circularly polarized antenna has been designed for the application domain of Direct Broadcasting Satellites (DBS) using sequential rotation technique. Using this technique, 2 GHz bandwidth has been achieved which is a necessity for efficient performance since DBS operational range is 10.7-12.7 GHz. In addition, good circular polarization and low VSWR over a wide frequency band has been achieved. The axial ratio approaches 0 dB at boresight with 0.47 GHz bandwidth making the antenna broadband both in terms of VSWR and axial ratio bandwidth.

*Project Supervisors: *Prof Dr. Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, Asst Prof Zubair Ahmed

*Group Members: *(BE Elect Engg) Kashif Raheem, Saqib Waseem

*J-Band Offset Parabolic Reflector Antenna:*
In this project, fundamental principles of antenna theory have been applied to the analysis and design of pyramidal horn and parabolic offset reflector antennas respectively. MATLAB code was written to evaluate parameters of reflector and pyramidal horn antenna and simulations were also done in MATLAB to evaluate radiation power patterns of both antennas. Results of these simulations were compared with the simulations done with ‘SABOOR’ software based on the same dimensions and specs. Reflector and horn antenna were then manufactured locally in two iterations.

*Project Supervisors: *Prof Dr. Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, Asst Prof Zubair Ahmed

*Group Members: *(BE Elect Engg) Muhammad Shoaib Anwar, Omer Mukhtar

View attachment 208bc6abdd9e152dcdf0b2de27fd05d2.bmp_.jpg

*Oscillators*
*Performance Analysis of Various Circuit Topologies of DROs Designed at Ku Band Frequencies*
Transistor oscillators with high-Q, temperature-stable dielectric resonators as frequency determining elements, are widely used as stable sources for microwave systems. In this work, 14.4 GHz HEMT and FET DROs and 16 GHz HEMT DRO have been designed and implemented and a comparison of their general characteristics has been made. 14.4 GHz FET DRO exhibits the best performance with 6 dBm output power and phase noise -100.7 dBC/Hz at 100 kHz offset.

*Publications:*

Yawar Nadeem, “Performance Analysis of Various Circuit Topologies of DROs Designed at Ku Band Frequencies,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sana Khan Asad

At this stage no one "has" the hypersonic CM technology , countries are working on it & chinese wont be far behind - you may see one faster than you think.


----------



## farhan_9909

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Short Range Ground Surveillance Radar*
> We are working on development of short range ground surveillance radar for detection of moving targets. The project provides an opportunity to develop know-how of complete electronic system design and development and at the same time, the project acts as a platform for working on research areas of current interest such as automatic target classification, high resolution representation of radar micro-Doppler signal and rain clutter mitigation (range enhancement using signal processing). Our electronic system development effort is geared towards acquiring the know-how to conceive design and develop a complete electronic system that meets a given set of user requirements. In order to meet these system level requirements we have designed and fabricated its components such as antenna, microwave circuits and modules, baseband circuits, DSP system, built-in test and monitoring, turn tilt platform and mechanical hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> NR-V3, a solid state coherent pulse doppler radar for detection of moving vehicles and pedestrians up to a range of 4 km for pedestrians and 12 km for vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Microstrip Antennas and Arrays*
> *16x12 Folded Dipole Array Antenna:*
> *Specifications:*
> Half power Beamwidth E plane : 4.2º H plane : 5.7º
> 
> Gain 28±1 dB
> 
> Sidelobe Level ≤ -18 dB
> 
> Frequency Ku Band
> 
> VSWR Bandwidth 800 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32x12 Folded Dipole Array Antenna:*
> *Specifications:*
> Half power Beamwidth E plane : 2.2º H plane : 5.7º
> 
> Gain 29±1 dB
> 
> Sidelobe Level ≤ -20 dB
> 
> Frequency Ku Band
> 
> VSWR Bandwidth 600 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8x8 Aperture Coupled Microstrip Patch Array Antenna:*
> *Specifications:*
> Half power Beamwidth E plane : 9.9º H plane : 10.34º
> 
> Gain ??
> 
> Sidelobe Level ≤ -16 dB
> 
> Frequency ??
> 
> VSWR Bandwidth ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Planer Inverted-F Antenna (PIFA):*
> In this work, multiband planer inverted-F antenna with 6mm height was designed, simulated in HFSS and fabricated for operating in the GSM, DCS and WLAN bands. In addition, a reduced height planer inverted-F antenna with 2mm height was also designed simulated and fabricated for application in multiband slim handsets.
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Rehman Ahmed, “Low Profile Antennas for Mobile Communication Applications,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.
> *Compact Wideband Broad Side Rectangular Microstrip Antenna*
> This work includes simulation and experimental results for wide band U-shaped side slots loaded linearly polarized rectangular microstrip antenna with broad side radiation characteristics suitable for onboard applications in S-band. Impedence bandwidth of 34.8% as compared to 2-5% bandwidth of conventional microstrip antenna has been achieved.
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Hafiz Muhammad Jafar, “Development of Compact Wide-band Broad Side RMSA Suitable for on-board Applications,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.
> *Patch Antenna Embedded in Dielectric Coating*
> In this work, frequency selective surface has been implemented over radome to address the issue of composite radome matching. Different planer artificial structures are implemented surrounding the antenna aperture to restore the broad coverage of patch antenna with low return loss. Implementation of artificially hard boundary in the form of longitudinal metallic strips restores the -3 dB beamwidth (
> 
> 
> 
> ) of the antenna in E-plane at the cost of antenna gain. Soft ring over dielectric coating surrounding the antenna aperture is optimized here for broad beamwidth (
> 
> 
> 
> ) in E-plane with increased gain near to 7 dB by suppressing the creeped RF energy from thick dielectric coating.
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Javed Ahmad, “Ratiation Pattern Improvement of Patch Antenna Embedded in Dielectric Coating using Artificial Surfaces,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.
> 
> *Microstrip Star Shaped Patch Antenna:*
> *Specifications:*
> Half power Beamwidth E plane : 34º H plane : 36º
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gain 10.2 dBi
> 
> Frequency Ku Band
> 
> *Fractal Antennas*
> *High Directivity Fractal Antenna:*
> *Specifications:*
> Half power Beamwidth E plane : 27º H plane : 31º
> 
> Gain 12.5 ± 0.5 dB
> 
> Sidelobe Level ≤ -12.5 dB
> 
> Frequency 3 GHz
> 
> VSWR Bandwidth 450 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Abbas Bin Younas Awan, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “A New High Directivity Fractal Antenna Based on the Modified Koch Snowflake Geometry” Asia Pacific Microwave Conference (APMC 2010) Dec 7-10, 2010, Yokohama Japan.
> Abbas Bin Younas Awan, “High Directivity Fractal Antenna,” MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2010.
> 
> *Multiband Fractal Antenna:*
> Sierpinski fractal monopole antenna and its scale factor variations have been studied. The Sierpinski fractal monopole antenna designed exhibits multiband behavior with three log-periodic bands, spaced with a log-period of 2. The number of log-periodic bands is proportional to the number of fractal iterations. By changing the geometrical scale factor of the Sierpinski Fractal, the band positions are changed accordingly, which confirms that the band positions correspond to the geometrical scale factor of the Sierpinski fractal, but it results in poor input matching (the return loss of the three log periodic bands being approximately -9 dB). This poor input matching is improved by using microstrip line feeding and consequently the return loss of the log-periodic bands improves to less than -15 dB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Muhammad Waqas, Zubair Ahmed and Mojeeb Bin Ihsan, “Multiband Sierpinski Fractal Antenna”, IEEE International Multitopic Conference, Islamabad, Pakistan, Dec 2009, pp. 376-381.
> Muhammad Waqas, “Multiband Fractal Antenna,”, MS Thesis, College of E&ME, NUST, 2009.




@amardeep mishra

*Short Range Ground Surveillance Radar

very similar to indian (BFSR-SR)

This is the same project of NUST,i told you in 2010-11*

@amardeep mishra

GSR ,Ground surveillance radar is a class of radar sensors that monitor activity surrounding or on critical infrastructure areas such as airports,[1] seaports, military installations, national borders, refineries and other critical industry and the like. Such radars are characterized by their ability to detect movement at ground level of targets such as an individual walking or crawling towards a facility. Such radars typically have ranges of several hundred metres to over 10 kilometers.

Pakistan's Ministry of defense production launched a Research and development project for completely indigenous production of a GSR in collaboration with EME and other departments of NUST.
A total of 39 Million Rs were allocated for R&D. The preliminary/Theoretical work was completed within an year with 20+ PHD students working on the project. The project was so successful that AESA and PESA technologies seemed conceivable within Pakistan's own expertise and resources.
International Microwave journal IEEE received and published dozens of research papers about Radar technology from the students working on this project. See project 274 on NUST website
NESCOM was given the task of further developing the AESA , PESA related research which branched out of this project. 300 Million USD were allocated for Pakistan's own dedicated Electronics R&D labs near Islamabad which had to be a subsidiary of NESCOM.
Unfortunately the labs never materialized in its desired form. Much of the funds dedicated for the lab were diverted to other civilian projects by PPP Prime minister Raja Pervez Ashraf.
A toned down NESCOM Electronics complex was completed in 2012,but was again a victim of financial corruption and could not do any mlre than manufacturing Motherboards for NRTC's Software defined radios.

The research on further development and building of a prototype GSR continued at NUST/EME
The project was started in 2006 and named "national Radar" or NR.

Over the years 3 versions were built and tested and in 2014 the Final prototype NR-V3 was accepted for production by Pakistan's Ministry of Defense production.

The Radar's Exact specifications are still undisclosed,but a learned guess is that the Radar has the capability of detecting Humans at 4Km range and Vehicles at 12Km range with an average accuracy of 96%.
The biggest challenge in any Ground surveillance radar is to identify target among clutter or reflections of trees,buildings and other ground objects. This was probably the biggest research project and many research papers were written by Pakistani PHD students on this subject during the project.
The final Algorithms was very robust and with accuracy of 96% or more.

All the components,including Antenna,transmitters,Receivers,Filters and software were designed,built and tested in Pakistan.
It is yet to be seen when the Radar will enter mass production and deployment on strategically important locations for area surveillance. 

Some pictures of the project as below.

Antenna designs and prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

My two cents











POF 5 gun review


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*TANK and Firing SIMULATOR BY MVRDE *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=666576310121223


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BURRAQ UCAV & BURQ Laser Guided Missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

farhan_9909 said:


> NESCOM was given the task of further developing the AESA , PESA related research which branched out of this project. 300 Million USD were allocated for Pakistan's own dedicated Electronics R&D labs near Islamabad which had to be a subsidiary of NESCOM.
> Unfortunately the labs never materialized in its desired form. Much of the funds dedicated for the lab were diverted to other civilian projects by PPP Prime minister Raja Pervez Ashraf.
> A toned down NESCOM Electronics complex was completed in 2012,but was again a victim of financial corruption and could not do any mlre than manufacturing Motherboards for NRTC's Software defined radios.


My god with $300 million we could have revolutionized our electronic industry.

Allah garak karay PPP ko. 

@HRK @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

قناص said:


> Purpose of This Article is to remove backwardness of some Folks,who think every thing in Pakistan is coming in crates and later assembled there.As engine is concerned several International firms are offering JV,but right know importing engine is cost effective as compared to JV because there is no program for bigger systems.Pakistan is manufacturing small drones from 1980's.NESCOM and local firms have exported hardware worth millions every year.
> 
> Ababeel (Small Scale Target Drone), developed by PAC
> Ababeel III (Target Drone),developed by Albadeey Technologies.
> Aerobot (Various research purposes), developed by Pakistan Aerospace.
> Bazz UAV (Target Drone), developed by Technocrafts.
> Baaz UAV (large) (Large Scale Target Drone), developed by PAC
> Border Eagle (Surveillance Drone),developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> NESCOM Burraq (Combat drone developed by NESCOM).
> Explorer UAV (Civilian UAV), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Falco UAV (Version of Italian drone built by PAC under licence.)
> Firefly UAV (Rocket Propelled UAV), under development by Integrated Dynamics.
> Flamingo UAV (Medium Range UAV), Reconnaissance Drone built by SATUMA.
> FST UAV(Full Scale Trainer UAV), developed by SATUMA.
> GIDS Shahpar, developed by GIDS.
> Hawk MK-V UAV, developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Hornet UAV (Surveillance Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> HST UAV (Half Scale Trainer UAV), developed by SATUMA.
> HUMA I (Remote Sensing), developed by Integrated Defence Systems.
> Jasoos (Reconnaissance Drone), developed by SATUMA.
> Jasoos II (Bravo +), (Tactical Range Reconnaissance), developed by SATUMA.
> Jumbo Bazz (Larger Version of Bazz), developed by Technocrafts.
> Mini Electric UAV (Silent UAV), developed by Technocrafts.
> Mukhbaar (Short Range Reconnaissance Drone), developed by SATUMA.
> Nishan MK-II (High-Speed Target Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Nishan TJ-1000 (Jet-Powered Target Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Rover UAV (Civilian Scientific Data Gatherer), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Satuma Tactical Range UAV - Jasoos II (Bravo+)
> Satuma Mini UAV - Stingray
> Shadow MK-II (Surveillance Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Shooting Star UAV (High Speed Target Drone), developed by SATUMA.
> Stingray UAV (Mini UAV), developed by SATUMA.
> Tornado UAV (Decoy UAV), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Tunder SR (Short Range Target Drone), developed by SATUMA.
> Tunder LR (Long Range Target Drone), developed by SATUMA.
> Uqab UAV (Real Time Reconnaissance), developed by ACES.
> Uqab-II (Naval Variant of the Uqab), Pakistan Navy has inducted first squadron.
> Vector UAV (Surveillance Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Vision MK-I (Surveillance Drone), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Vision MK-II (Larger version of MK-I), developed by Integrated Dynamics.
> Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra - Aircraft Manufacturing Factory
> License production of Falco UAV and some sub-systems for TAI Anka
> Albadeey Technologies - UAV, Target Drones, ground station, flying training
> :..Welcome to [SATUMA]..:
> Integrated Defence Systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> http://www.aerobot.ch/(JV with a local firm)
> Aero-bot - Buy Uav Product on Alibaba.com
> Introduction - :::... ID Aero Space ...:::
> :: GIDS - Empowering the World ::
> NESCOM
> @Horus @Windjammer @Manticore @Major Shaitan Singh @levina @Zarvan @Pomegranate @syedali73 @Bornubus @Magnet @nair @SpArK


*قناص*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Manticore said:


> *قناص*


what?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Katzman

It's a long and interesting list, especially the Burraq UAV/missile combination. A number of middle eastern countries could use that capability these days.

Pakistan has consistently shamed India by rolling out programs that don't overreach, then executing and fielding useful equipment. The stories of the JF-17 vs. the Tejas, or Pakistan's tank development vs. Arjun iterations, make for very invidious comparisons.

The relevant question is how Pakistan wants to move forward. There's a growing global trend of non-aligned arms providers, who are beginning to roll out sophisticated weapons for export. Pakistan and India have potential offerings, as do Brazil, South Africa, South Korea, Turkey, and the UAE. I call the trend "Hyundaization", per my April 6th article in the Wall St. Journal. 

(I can't post the URL - but anyone determined to find it can do so easily.)

The question for Pakistan, I think is how to wants to play in that environment. As a Chinese partner and conduit into OIC countries? As more of an independent player, perhaps in conjunction with Turkey and the UAE? Which areas are worthy of Pakistan's export focus? Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Chief of the Army staff testing the Azb DMR - deadly accurate up to 800m -








Joe Katzman said:


> It's a long and interesting list, especially the Burraq UAV/missile combination. A number of middle eastern countries could use that capability these days.
> 
> Pakistan has consistently shamed India by rolling out programs that don't overreach, then executing and fielding useful equipment. The stories of the JF-17 vs. the Tejas, or Pakistan's tank development vs. Arjun iterations, make for very invidious comparisons.
> 
> The relevant question is how Pakistan wants to move forward. There's a growing global trend of non-aligned arms providers, who are beginning to roll out sophisticated weapons for export. Pakistan and India have potential offerings, as do Brazil, South Africa, South Korea, Turkey, and the UAE. I call the trend "Hyundaization", per my April 6th article in the Wall St. Journal.
> 
> (I can't post the URL - but anyone determined to find it can do so easily.)
> 
> The question for Pakistan, I think is how to wants to play in that environment. As a Chinese partner and conduit into OIC countries? As more of an independent player, perhaps in conjunction with Turkey and the UAE? Which areas are worthy of Pakistan's export focus? Why?



As far as i am concerned, Pakistan tends to play on its own. We have strong defense relations with countries in Central Asia, Balkins, Africa and MENA region. Somewhere down the line if any of the OIC states like to join in for a Joint Venture i.e an upgraded K-8 Trainer jet or Al-Khalid tanks etc they will be welcomed. We do have very strong cooperation with Turkey in various areas of defense technology i.e optronics, electronics and sub systems. Welcome aboard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Katzman

Fair points, Horus.

I guess what I was getting at is whether Pakistan is best served by the status quo of some indigenous products, partnerships for its own needs, and "well talk to anyone who asks" - or a more focused effort to promote particular defense segments via a sustained push for exports.


----------



## Kompromat

Joe Katzman said:


> Fair points, Horus.
> 
> I guess what I was getting at is whether Pakistan is best served by the status quo of some indigenous products, partnerships for its own needs, and "well talk to anyone who asks" - or a more focused effort to promote particular defense segments via a sustained push for exports.



Neither. 

To be honest exports are our secondary concern. The first and foremost objective of Pakistani Defense Industry is to meet the needs of the Army, Air Force, Navy, Rangers, Frontier Corps, Marines, Special Forces, DeltaS and LEAs. You are seeing more exports out of Pakistan because our industry is now growing its capabilities to provide for our defense forces. Last year it crossed $1.5 billion mark. 

Saudi Arabia is most likely going to place an order for 150 Al-Khalid-1 Tanks, plus negotiations for JF-17 jets are ongoing. Apart from big ticket items now UAVs, UCAVs, APCs, Soldier's gear, C4ISR systems including radios and other communication equipment, training, services and ammunition are on the menu for exports. We recently saw POF's MP-5 variants being sold to the US civilian market as well. So far i'd say Pakistan is not going in the Joint Venture mode with other states apart from China. Most of the other military industrial business is done on ad hoc basis. I however personally disagree with this approach. We ought be aggressively marketing our military products and highly valuable warfare experience through training programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Horus said:


> Chief of the Army staff testing the Azb DMR - deadly accurate up to 800m -
> 
> View attachment 212508




Does it not like like Pakistani PSR-90 semi automatic sniper rifle? 

To me it luks PSR-90, not AZB or AZAB sniper rifle : http://pof.gov.pk/products/Infantry_Weapons/Semi_Automatic_Precision_Sniper_Rifle_PSR_90/6/


----------



## Kompromat

AsianUnion said:


> Does it not like like Pakistani PSR-90 semi automatic sniper rifle?
> 
> To me it luks PSR-90, not AZB or AZAB sniper rifle : http://pof.gov.pk/products/Infantry_Weapons/Semi_Automatic_Precision_Sniper_Rifle_PSR_90/6/



No. Its more like PTR-90


----------



## AsianLion

Horus said:


> No. Its more like PTR-90




Yeah something like that, but how did u decide its AZB. It luks similar to AZB, PSR-90 and PTR-90, mixer.

Horus bro, pls check my -ve ratings too: Indians sey dushmani, Ratings AsianUnion has received


----------



## Kompromat

AsianUnion said:


> Yeah something like that, but how did u decide its AZB. It luks similar to AZB, PSR-90 and PTR-90, mixer.
> 
> Horus bro, pls check my -ve ratings too: Indians sey dushmani, Ratings AsianUnion has received



Muzzle is different and it has a larger mag, different scope elevation, upgraded butt-stock and gas operating mechanism plus the PSR-90 doesn't have pica-tiny rails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Katzman

Horus:
"Most of the other military industrial business is done on ad hoc basis. I however personally disagree with this approach. We ought be aggressively marketing our military products and highly valuable warfare experience through training programs."​
I agree with that. At present, this is only being monetized at a personal level, when trained individuals find other sources of employment. Something more organized would be good, and the need may become obvious soon in Yemen.

It would not surprise me to see the Saudis replace their "French division" tanks with Al-Khalids. It would surprise me if they bought JF-17s, given their force structure, but American irrationality means that you can't exclude any possibilities nowadays.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Joe Katzman said:


> It's a long and interesting list, especially the Burraq UAV/missile combination. A number of middle eastern countries could use that capability these days.
> 
> Pakistan has consistently shamed India by rolling out programs that don't overreach, then executing and fielding useful equipment. The stories of the JF-17 vs. the Tejas, or Pakistan's tank development vs. Arjun iterations, make for very invidious comparisons.
> 
> The relevant question is how Pakistan wants to move forward. There's a growing global trend of non-aligned arms providers, who are beginning to roll out sophisticated weapons for export. Pakistan and India have potential offerings, as do Brazil, South Africa, South Korea, Turkey, and the UAE. I call the trend "Hyundaization", per my April 6th article in the Wall St. Journal.
> 
> (I can't post the URL - but anyone determined to find it can do so easily.)
> 
> The question for Pakistan, I think is how to wants to play in that environment. As a Chinese partner and conduit into OIC countries? As more of an independent player, perhaps in conjunction with Turkey and the UAE? Which areas are worthy of Pakistan's export focus? Why?



Pakistan's role could be that of a system integrator, if one talks in IT lingo.

A system integrator can be partner to IBM, Microsoft, Oracle, CA at the same time. They take off the shelf products and tweak them enough to make them work together thus surpassing the individual product's capabilities in any given customer environment.

We have the mindset and the capability to do just that. 
contrary to your hyundization analogy, I would like to think of this as the PC revolution. More and more companies will produce smaller individual products and it is upto the customer to put them together to form a bigger weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Katzman

Sinnerman108 said:


> Pakistan's role could be that of a system integrator, if one talks in IT lingo.
> 
> A system integrator can be partner to IBM, Microsoft, Oracle, CA at the same time. They take off the shelf products and tweak them enough to make them work together thus surpassing the individual product's capabilities in any given customer environment.
> 
> We have the mindset and the capability to do just that.
> contrary to your hyundization analogy, I would like to think of this as the PC revolution. More and more companies will produce smaller individual products and it is upto the customer to put them together to form a bigger weapons.



Hmm. I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around a full PC model in the arms trade, given all the gatekeepers involved. It sounds like it could be a really interesting point, though. Can you offer an example that helps me see this idea in action?


----------



## Sinnerman108

Joe Katzman said:


> Hmm. I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around a full PC model in the arms trade, given all the gatekeepers involved. It sounds like it could be a really interesting point, though. Can you offer an example that helps me see this idea in action?



Sensors made in Korea
Processors in malaysia 
Coded in Pakistan
Gyroscopes in South Africa 
Fuselage in Turkey.

get it ?


----------



## Joe Katzman

Sinnerman108 said:


> Sensors made in Korea
> Processors in malaysia
> Coded in Pakistan
> Gyroscopes in South Africa
> Fuselage in Turkey.
> 
> get it ?



Sort of. This is true of many defense products, but once you reach to the level of, say, a fighter jet, there are other considerations.

You can do this sort of thing as an upgrade specialist. Turkey's TAI does. But you need the permission of the OEM and its parent country to do it. That isn't a bad way to start, though you have to pick the right products that will generate their own demand among _your_ likely customers. Turkey picked "F-16s in the Islamic world," not a bad choice.

If you are becoming the fighter OEM then you're more than a PC manufacturer, you're heavily immersed in design. You're also responsible for providing a competitive set of weapon integrations, financing, overseas support services, etc. Military weapons are never really commodity products, and you need a lot of commitment and investment to lay the foundations as a successful exporter.

The advantages are not small. Lower cost of purchase by the home country, jobs, less technology dependence or political dependence, etc. For now, however, getting there takes more than snapping together various components, saying "here's my defense offering," and expecting that to succeed. It isn't quite the PC revolution just yet.


----------



## nazid

Crazy to see the weapons. .thnx for share.. @Manticore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

*Pakistan defence firms attend Istanbul fair*





ISTANBUL: A Pakistani company displays its products on Wednesday at the 12th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF).—INP
ISLAMABAD: Leading defence manufacturing companies from the country are participating in a four-day International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul, Turkey.

The Pakistani delegation, led by Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain, was also holding meetings with delegations from Turkey, the Middle East, Africa and Europe, among others.

Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Heavy Industries Taxila, Defence Export Promotion Organisation etc are the leading participants from the country.

Pakistan is offering high-tech air/ground equipment and hardware for sale in the event, which began on May 5, 2015, said a statement on Wednesday.

_Published in Dawn, May 7th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Kurlang said:


> *Pakistan defence firms attend Istanbul fair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL: A Pakistani company displays its products on Wednesday at the 12th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF).—INP
> ISLAMABAD: Leading defence manufacturing companies from the country are participating in a four-day International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul, Turkey.
> 
> The Pakistani delegation, led by Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain, was also holding meetings with delegations from Turkey, the Middle East, Africa and Europe, among others.
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Heavy Industries Taxila, Defence Export Promotion Organisation etc are the leading participants from the country.
> 
> Pakistan is offering high-tech air/ground equipment and hardware for sale in the event, which began on May 5, 2015, said a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, May 7th, 2015_



Very nice.  Guys, if you have pics/news regarding IDEF. Please, share them in this thread too. 
IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE


----------



## Arsalan

Kurlang said:


> *Pakistan defence firms attend Istanbul fair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL: A Pakistani company displays its products on Wednesday at the 12th International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF).—INP
> ISLAMABAD: Leading defence manufacturing companies from the country are participating in a four-day International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul, Turkey.
> 
> The Pakistani delegation, led by Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain, was also holding meetings with delegations from Turkey, the Middle East, Africa and Europe, among others.
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Heavy Industries Taxila, Defence Export Promotion Organisation etc are the leading participants from the country.
> 
> Pakistan is offering high-tech air/ground equipment and hardware for sale in the event, which began on May 5, 2015, said a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, May 7th, 2015_


Well just to tell you guys, the man in the picture, the young one standing behind is a veryyyy close friend of mine,, best friend i mean,, we have been together since school and then in college, come from same neighborhood. 
So if u need any inside details let me know 

I am soooo hapyy tu see u bro


----------



## black-hawk_101

Arsalan said:


> Well just to tell you guys, the man in the picture, the young one standing behind is a veryyyy close friend of mine,, best friend i mean,, we have been together since school and then in college, come from same neighborhood.
> So if u need any inside details let me know
> 
> I am soooo hapyy tu see u bro


Is pak doing jv for weapons like guns.


----------



## Arsalan

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is pak doing jv for weapons like guns.



well that we dont have to ask now,,, Sarsilmaz and POF have colaborated to develop a 9mm hand gun, B-6 and ST-09 variants. POF have also some collaboration agreements with MKEK and that is all for now.

If by JV for weapons like guns, you mean PA going for MKEK MPT-76 or the Turkish made HK416 then NO, we do not want to change our G3 as of now and also dont have the finds to do so. These May be inducted in small numbers for special forces/special missions/operation i dont see these being manufactured by POF in thousands to be adopted as the standard firearm of PA.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Arsalan said:


> well that we dont have to ask now,,, Sarsilmaz and POF have colaborated to develop a 9mm hand gun, B-6 and ST-09 variants. POF have also some collaboration agreements with MKEK and that is all for now.
> 
> If by JV for weapons like guns, you mean PA going for MKEK MPT-76 or the Turkish made HK416 then NO, we do not want to change our G3 as of now and also dont have the finds to do so. These May be inducted in small numbers for special forces/special missions/operation i dont see these being manufactured by POF in thousands to be adopted as the standard firearm of PA.


But I still think that both Turkey and Pakistan needs to work on small arms R&D with Germany or any other EU partner to fullfill future needs.


----------



## sadiqqs

good pak


----------



## techsplines

wow Pakistan Army Zinda Bad


----------



## MMG

Wow! Thatmust have been great expo... wish I could have been able to visit it 

Wow! Thatmust have been great expo... wish I could have been able to visit it


----------



## Ideological Defender

Manticore said:


> *Pakistan Ordnance Factories*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detailed pics of new POF guns!!*


 is there any chance of the induction of pk-8 ???the g-3 seems to be worn out ..


----------



## Ideological Defender

Manticore said:


> *Pakistan Ordnance Factories*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detailed pics of new POF guns!!*


is there any chance of pk-08's induction in PA??? the conventional g-3 kicks hard but seems to be worn out ...


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ideological Defender said:


> is there any chance of pk-08's induction in PA???


No PK08 have been scrapped .. . However G3M and G3S have been inducted to some extent


----------



## arif hamza

Can't see anything that I can say yeah this is a 100% pakitani product there are only western copys and some stuff made Under license 


look we've made thunders with the help of china, frigates with help of china, subs with the help of France, rifles german copys, apcs american copys, tanks with the help of china and Ukraine,UAV's with the help of italy and some copys of chinese uav's(CH-3's)...

can't we produce Something 100% made in pakistan ?


----------



## niaz

arif hamza said:


> Can't see anything that I can say yeah this is a 100% pakitani product there are only western copys and some stuff made Under license
> 
> 
> look we've made thunders with the help of china, frigates with help of china, subs with the help of France, rifles german copys, apcs american copys, tanks with the help of china and Ukraine,UAV's with the help of italy and some copys of chinese uav's(CH-3's)...
> 
> can't we produce Something 100% made in pakistan ?




There are too many posts such as why don’t we have an Aircraft carrier, why don’t we build nuclear submarine and now why don’t we design and manufacture all the arms needed by our armed forces? I personally know quite a few among my own family members who are of the opinion that since we managed to make the atom bomb, we can get to the moon; it is the corrupt ruling class & the politicians who are responsible for Pakistan remaining backward.

There is nothing wrong with the question; however it is an indication that most of my compatriots have little or no concept of the pre-requisites of a viable modern arms industry.

No country has unlimited funds, on the political front, the choice is how much of it to allocate these to education, health and general development versus on the Defence. Arms industry requires large funding on Research & Development of arms to keep pace. In Pakistan’s case, where number of tax payers are less than the number of people who travel by air, there is not a lot left over in the Defence Budget to be allocated to the R&D.

There is also the question of economy of scale; if an advanced arms industry is not feasible; only way to get state of the art weaponry is via outright purchase, through joint development and / or producing under licence. Many developed nations have adopted this route to acquire advanced weaponry.

Arms industry always begins with producing small arms and ammunition. Next step being manufacture under license, followed by modifying and improving licensed weapons. Production & developing indigenous weapons is where developing nations fail. I don’t mean to imply that a developing nation cannot have a modern military; only that the weapons will not all be indigenously developed.

For developing countries without an industrial base such as Pakistan; it is an eternal ‘Catch 22’ which to build first; civilian or defence industry? Additionally, to develop new weapons, they must spend money on research and development. There may be lack of will political will to divert scarce resources to the R &D of the armaments industry. Hence one would find that wherever possible, it is much quicker and simpler to purchase technology.

One finds that even when less developed countries managed to produce finished weapons systems, they have been unable to eliminate or even substantially reduce their subordination to foreign suppliers and continue to rely heavily upon foreign inputs for weapons design, engineering and critical components and subsystems. For example Al-Khalid using Ukrainian engine.

Even when producing under license, weapons needed to stay updated is getting onerous because of the skyrocketing cost of advanced weapons. Hence you find that even the governments with sufficient assets continue to exercise cautions before embarking on new and costly weapons procurement programs. (India in case of Rafael)

Countries such as the US, UK & Russia etc. already had an arms industry and infrastructure in place before World War II. Therefore, these countries could focus on upgrading , building new and or more advanced infrastructure, and on the research and development during the cold war years. On the other hand countries such as China were behind technologically and needed to spend a lot more effort on research and development just to catch up. Thus Chinese industry still lags behind the US & Russia in sophisticated weaponry, especially the aircraft engines.

Honourable Hamza quoted example of Iran. Firstly the entire Iranian weapon program involves manufacturing modified versions of the platforms purchased during the Shah's time. Secondly, the Gulf War showed that weapons owned by Iraq were worthless when faced with the advanced arms & equipment of the opposing forces. Mostly likely adversaries of Iran are Saudis & the Israelis. Does one honestly think that Iranian manufactured weapon platforms will stand up to modern arms of the IDF in actual battle?

Even if a nation is “developed”, it does not imply that the country possesses a fully indigenous arms industry. Nor does it follow that when a nation becomes “developed” it will automatically have a domestic state of art arms industry. Even with the infrastructure in place and human capital to build it, some developed nations are having trouble maintaining the advanced arms industry. You see the European nations joining forces to develop state of art fighters such as Typhoon. Additionally, there is a widening military-capabilities gap between the Unites States and rest of the world which even Russia & China are finding hard to catch up such as in Stealth Technology.

Difficulty in domestic arms development is evident from the India’s experience. India’s first attempt to build an indigenous fighter aircraft, the HF-24 Marut, with the help of German designer Kurt Tank, was in the late 1950s. Marut relied on imported parts and materials and was more expensive to produce in India than it would have been to import the complete plane from abroad. The plane was technically obsolete by the time it was first delivered in 1964.

Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) has been under development since 1983. Even after 30 years of development, India still depends on foreign help with the engines. Understand it is about to become operational but can it compete with the current 4.5th generation fighters such as Typhoon or Rafael? Fate of the Arjun tank is no different.

One can therefore safely conclude that prospects of the developing nations for developing their own indigenous advanced arms industry are extremely poor. Also that few nations now have the capability to develop and build advanced systems alone. Target of self- sufficiency will most likely fail as second rate weapons stand zero chance of success when faced with an army bristling with the modern weaponry.

When my compatriots ask why can’t we develop our own weapons, I can only comment that in my humble opinion, it is not possible for developing countries such as Pakistan to establish an advanced arms industry .

To have modern military capabilities, Pakistanis have a choice of either buying weapons outright, licensing production of weapons, or pursue joint development of weapon systems with the countries willing to do so.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## arif hamza

niaz said:


> There are too many posts such as why don’t we have an Aircraft carrier, why don’t we build nuclear submarine and now why don’t we design and manufacture all the arms needed by our armed forces? I personally know quite a few among my own family members who are of the opinion that since we managed to make the atom bomb, we can get to the moon; it is the corrupt ruling class & the politicians who are responsible for Pakistan remaining backward.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the question; however it is an indication that most of my compatriots have little or no concept of the pre-requisites of a viable modern arms industry.
> 
> No country has unlimited funds, on the political front, the choice is how much to allocate these to education, health and general development versus on the Defence. Arms industry requires large funding on Research & Development of arms to keep pace. In Pakistan’s case, where number of tax payers are less than the number of people who travel by air, there is not a lot left over in the Defence Budget to be allocated to the R&D.
> 
> There is also the question of economy of scale; if an advanced arms industry is not feasible; only way to get state of the art weaponry is via outright purchase, through joint development and / or producing under licence. Many developed nations have adopted this route to acquire advanced weaponry.
> 
> Arms industry always begins with producing small arms and ammunition. Next step being manufacture under license, followed by modifying and improving licensed weapons. Production of producing indigenous weapons is where developing nations fail. I don’t mean to imply that a developing nation cannot have a modern military; only that the weapons will not all be indigenously developed.
> 
> For developing countries without an industrial base such as Pakistan; it is an eternal ‘Catch 22’ which to build first; civilian or defence industry? Additionally, to develop new weapons, they must spend money on research and development. There may be lack of will political will to divert scarce resources to the R &D of the armaments industry. Hence one would find that wherever possible, it is much quicker and simpler to purchase technology.
> 
> One finds that even when less developed countries managed to produce finished weapons systems, they have been unable to eliminate or even substantially reduce their subordination to foreign suppliers and continue to rely heavily upon foreign inputs for weapons design, engineering and critical components and subsystems. For example Al-Khalid using Ukrainian engine.
> 
> Even when producing under license, weapons needed to stay updated is getting onerous because of the skyrocketing cost of advanced weapons. Hence you find that even the governments with sufficient assets continue to exercise cautions before embarking on new and costly weapons procurement programs. (India in case of Rafael)
> 
> Countries such as the US, UK & Russia etc. already had an arms industry and infrastructure in place before World War II. Therefore, these countries could focus on upgrading , building new and or more advanced infrastructure, and on the research and development during the cold war years. On the other hand countries such as China were behind technologically and needed to spend a lot more effort on research and development just to catch up. Thus Chinese industry still lags behind the US & Russia in sophisticated weaponry, especially the aircraft engines.
> 
> Honourable Hamza quoted example of Iran. Firstly the entire Iranian weapon program involves manufacturing modified versions of the platforms purchased during the Shah's time. Secondly, the Gulf War showed that weapons owned by Iraq were worthless when faced with the advanced arms & equipment of the opposing forces. Mostly likely adversaries of Iran are Saudis & the Israelis. Does one honestly think that Iranian manufactured weapon platforms will stand up to modern arms of the IDF in actual battle?
> 
> Even if a nation is “developed”, it does not imply that the country possesses a fully indigenous arms industry. Nor does it follow that when a nation becomes “developed” it will automatically have a domestic state of art arms industry. Even with the infrastructure in place and human capital to build it, some developed nations are having trouble maintaining the advanced arms industry. You see the European nations joining forces to develop state of art fighters such as Typhoon. Additionally, there is a widening military-capabilities gap between the Unites States and rest of the world which even Russia & China are finding hard to catch up such as in Stealth Technology.
> 
> Difficulty in domestic arms development is evident from the India’s experience. India’s first attempt to build an indigenous fighter aircraft, the HF-24 Marut, with the help of German designer Kurt Tank, was in the late 1950s. Marut relied on imported parts and materials and was more expensive to produce in India than it would have been to import the complete plane from abroad. The plane was technically obsolete by the time it was first delivered in 1964.
> 
> Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) has been under development since 1983. Even after 24 years of development, India still depends on foreign help with the engines. Understand it is about to become operational but can it compete with the current 5th generation fighters such as Typhoon or Rafael? Fate of the Arjun tank is no different.
> 
> One can therefore safely conclude that prospects of the developing nations for developing their own indigenous advanced arms industry are extremely poor. Also that few nations now have the capability to develop and build advanced systems alone. Target of self- sufficiency will most likely fail as second rate weapons stand zero chance of success when faced with an army bristling with the modern weaponry.
> 
> When my compatriots ask why can’t we develop our own weapons, I can only comment that in my humble opinion, it is not possible for developing countries such as Pakistan to establish an advanced arms industry .
> 
> To have modern military capabilities, Pakistanis have a choice of either buying weapons outright, licensing production of weapons, or pursue joint development of weapon systems with the countries willing to do so.


Honestly one of the best articles ever read on defence.pk thanks a lot man


Talking about india well that's how every superpower has started


----------



## saima naaz

pakistan is most powerfull country no one challenge pakistan army


----------



## arif hamza

saima naaz said:


> pakistan is most powerfull country no one challenge pakistan army


woh qaisay ji ?


----------



## denel

niaz said:


> There are too many posts such as why don’t we have an Aircraft carrier, why don’t we build nuclear submarine and now why don’t we design and manufacture all the arms needed by our armed forces? I personally know quite a few among my own family members who are of the opinion that since we managed to make the atom bomb, we can get to the moon; it is the corrupt ruling class & the politicians who are responsible for Pakistan remaining backward.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the question; however it is an indication that most of my compatriots have little or no concept of the pre-requisites of a viable modern arms industry.
> 
> No country has unlimited funds, on the political front, the choice is how much of it to allocate these to education, health and general development versus on the Defence. Arms industry requires large funding on Research & Development of arms to keep pace. In Pakistan’s case, where number of tax payers are less than the number of people who travel by air, there is not a lot left over in the Defence Budget to be allocated to the R&D.
> 
> There is also the question of economy of scale; if an advanced arms industry is not feasible; only way to get state of the art weaponry is via outright purchase, through joint development and / or producing under licence. Many developed nations have adopted this route to acquire advanced weaponry.
> 
> Arms industry always begins with producing small arms and ammunition. Next step being manufacture under license, followed by modifying and improving licensed weapons. Production & developing indigenous weapons is where developing nations fail. I don’t mean to imply that a developing nation cannot have a modern military; only that the weapons will not all be indigenously developed.
> 
> For developing countries without an industrial base such as Pakistan; it is an eternal ‘Catch 22’ which to build first; civilian or defence industry? Additionally, to develop new weapons, they must spend money on research and development. There may be lack of will political will to divert scarce resources to the R &D of the armaments industry. Hence one would find that wherever possible, it is much quicker and simpler to purchase technology.
> 
> One finds that even when less developed countries managed to produce finished weapons systems, they have been unable to eliminate or even substantially reduce their subordination to foreign suppliers and continue to rely heavily upon foreign inputs for weapons design, engineering and critical components and subsystems. For example Al-Khalid using Ukrainian engine.
> 
> Even when producing under license, weapons needed to stay updated is getting onerous because of the skyrocketing cost of advanced weapons. Hence you find that even the governments with sufficient assets continue to exercise cautions before embarking on new and costly weapons procurement programs. (India in case of Rafael)
> 
> Countries such as the US, UK & Russia etc. already had an arms industry and infrastructure in place before World War II. Therefore, these countries could focus on upgrading , building new and or more advanced infrastructure, and on the research and development during the cold war years. On the other hand countries such as China were behind technologically and needed to spend a lot more effort on research and development just to catch up. Thus Chinese industry still lags behind the US & Russia in sophisticated weaponry, especially the aircraft engines.
> 
> Honourable Hamza quoted example of Iran. Firstly the entire Iranian weapon program involves manufacturing modified versions of the platforms purchased during the Shah's time. Secondly, the Gulf War showed that weapons owned by Iraq were worthless when faced with the advanced arms & equipment of the opposing forces. Mostly likely adversaries of Iran are Saudis & the Israelis. Does one honestly think that Iranian manufactured weapon platforms will stand up to modern arms of the IDF in actual battle?
> 
> Even if a nation is “developed”, it does not imply that the country possesses a fully indigenous arms industry. Nor does it follow that when a nation becomes “developed” it will automatically have a domestic state of art arms industry. Even with the infrastructure in place and human capital to build it, some developed nations are having trouble maintaining the advanced arms industry. You see the European nations joining forces to develop state of art fighters such as Typhoon. Additionally, there is a widening military-capabilities gap between the Unites States and rest of the world which even Russia & China are finding hard to catch up such as in Stealth Technology.
> 
> Difficulty in domestic arms development is evident from the India’s experience. India’s first attempt to build an indigenous fighter aircraft, the HF-24 Marut, with the help of German designer Kurt Tank, was in the late 1950s. Marut relied on imported parts and materials and was more expensive to produce in India than it would have been to import the complete plane from abroad. The plane was technically obsolete by the time it was first delivered in 1964.
> 
> Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) has been under development since 1983. Even after 30 years of development, India still depends on foreign help with the engines. Understand it is about to become operational but can it compete with the current 4.5th generation fighters such as Typhoon or Rafael? Fate of the Arjun tank is no different.
> 
> One can therefore safely conclude that prospects of the developing nations for developing their own indigenous advanced arms industry are extremely poor. Also that few nations now have the capability to develop and build advanced systems alone. Target of self- sufficiency will most likely fail as second rate weapons stand zero chance of success when faced with an army bristling with the modern weaponry.
> 
> When my compatriots ask why can’t we develop our own weapons, I can only comment that in my humble opinion, it is not possible for developing countries such as Pakistan to establish an advanced arms industry .
> 
> To have modern military capabilities, Pakistanis have a choice of either buying weapons outright, licensing production of weapons, or pursue joint development of weapon systems with the countries willing to do so.


well put. i would also urge a balance between education/health/infrastructure and weapons industry.


----------



## Mehreenzafarpak

POF The great


----------



## Sulman Badshah

denel said:


> well put. i would also urge a balance between education/health/infrastructure and weapons industry


Weapon industry budget is much lower than infrastructure and development budget


----------



## ghazi52

POF PAC and Heavy Complex are doing nice job................


----------



## denel

saima naaz said:


> pakistan is most powerfull country no one challenge pakistan army


I disagree. A country's strength are its people not its armed forces. A country's strength comes from civic responsibility, infrastructure, education, health care to name just a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan considering import ban on locally available materiel

Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

10 September 2015

A Pakistani senate defence production committee is looking to impose a ban on procuring from abroad defence equipment that can be manufactured within the country.

The Senate Standing Committee on Defence Production made the recommendation following a hearing on 10 September in a bid to support the development of a self-sustaining local defence industrial base.

The committee said the ban would force both the federal and provincial governments in Pakistan to buy locally manufactured equipment. Imports would only be permitted if the required defence articles were not locally available.

The committee heard that in some cases defence equipment that could have been sourced from local industry is imported because the procurement is linked to commissions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Continues Arms Export Efforts*

By Usman Ansari 6:19 p.m. EDT October 6, 2015

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan's Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO) unveiled a new exhibition center showcasing defense products from the country's public and private sectors in the presence of Defence Production Minister Tanveer Hussain, foreign diplomats and defense officials as part of efforts to increase exports.

Tanveer told guests that Pakistani defense products were internationally competitive, citing the Sino-Pakistani JF-17 Thunder as an example. While stating the government was encouraging defense production to further widen economic development, he highlighted the necessity of using the latest technology.

Increased export efforts have been underway for some time. Already experiencing some success has been state-owned conglomerate Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), a producer of small arms, ammunition and explosives.

During a Monday visit to POF by the Senate Standing Committee on Defence Production, it was revealed that the company that already exports to more than 30 countries had set an export target of over US$100 million this year, its highest ever.

However, committee Chairman Abdul Qayyum highlighted that there is a need to ensure regular recruitment of skilled manpower, modernization of plants and an increased funds for research and development.

The latter has proved problematic for POF, according to a defense industry official who previously spoke to Defense News. This has been exacerbated by POF being run to meet the requirements of the security services first and foremost, with spare capacity utilized for commercial production.

The official has has led to the production of an improved anti-personnel round for the ubiquitous RPG-7 now used by the army in ongoing counter terror/insurgency operations. However, no tandem warhead anti-tank round has been developed to replace the obsolete unitary round still in service, even though it would be commercially successful.

Similarly, development of the PK-8, an improved Heckler & Koch HK33K 5.56mm assault rifle, was abandoned after the army dropped its requirement for a weapon of that exact caliber. The 7.62mm G3S, a carbine/para variant of the army's current G3P4 battle rifle, was ultimately adopted.

He admitted that the lack of a 5.56mm product hampered POF's earning potential, especially in the $5 billion US civilian market, but said little could be done by POF itself as it was dependent on development funds and direction from the government.

Pakistan, however, continues to forge closer defense cooperation links with countries it already has good military relations with. On Monday, the Malaysian army chief, Gen. Tan Sri Raja Mohamed Affandi Bin Raja Mohamed Noor, visited senior defense officials here including the head of Pakistan's army, Gen. Raheel Sharif, during which closer defense cooperation was discussed.

Further improving the already very strong Pakistani-Turkish defense relationship also was discussed recently during a meeting between defense officials from both countries here on Oct. 2 ahead of the 11th High Level Military Dialogue Group scheduled for November.

Pakistan has also sought to increase cooperation with newer partners including the Czech Republic, the deputy defense minister of which, Tomas Kuchta, met Sharif at Army Headquarters Tuesday. Closer defense relations are also being pursued with Poland, but there has been no agreement with that country as of yet.

Though receiving some official promotional help, private-sector companies have hitherto largely forged their own paths.

However, Nooruddin F Daud of Daudsons Armoury, a successful private-sector small arms manufacturer that also supplies bombs and weapon mounts to the military, who attended the DEPO launch, hopes for improvement.

"I am very confident indeed. We have our toe in the door. Now we need the government's assistance," he said.

As to how the government could help the private sector, however, he replied, "The fact has to be realized that each industry and product category has its own peculiar demands and requirements. There can't be blanket rules and assistance."

Daudsons Armoury officials are hopeful their new products – an automatic 40mm grenade launcher, an under-barrel grenade launcher and remote/undercover weapon mount able to be armed with a 7.62mm MG3 machine gun for security posts – will win exports. 

However, analyst, author and former Australian defense attaché to Islamabad Brian Cloughley says Pakistan has a strong defense industrial base, but this may not be enough to ensure increased export success. 

"Pakistan's defense industry is well-organized and produces high-quality material, especially in the way of ammunition, but the world market is saturated with defense products and it is extremely difficult to break into what is effectively a closed shop," he said.

"So far as Pakistan is concerned the main advantage of indigenous defense production is that it saves money," Cloughley said. "In 2014, domestically produced items had a total value of some $1.5 billion, which otherwise would have had to been spent on buying foreign-made products."

When asked if awarding more government contracts to private firms or revamping tenders for defense equipment to a more US model that selects two proposals from those submitted to fund as prototypes before a final decision is made would be beneficial and possible, he said he did not think so.

"Civilian firms find it hard to access the Pakistan defense forces market, given the unstructured nature of the procurement process. A further complication is an understandable but frustrating preoccupation with information security, which slows down the process even further", he said.

"As things stand, I feel there is no possibility in the foreseeable future that civilian manufacturers will be attracted to manufacture of defense material on a large scale, and will continue to provide modest quantities of minor material," he added.
Email: uansari@defensenews.com


----------



## Khafee

@Manticore Very Interesting thread. I enjoyed it immensely. 

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tigerrock ali

rockstar08 said:


> I have a little off topic question ,
> @Manticore @DESERT FIGHTER when someone join Army Infantry , can he choose his gun for himself ? or its already assigned by the Army ?? i ask this because in news when i see army guys, they usually have different guns , like G3, variants of Ak's ...


It most likely will depend on what unit you are going to join. Mostly you will get the main battle rifle, G3.


----------



## Zarvan

Comments


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Comments



What kind of weapons it can give protection from?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> What kind of weapons it can give protection from?


CEN B7
NIJ IV armor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Sulman Badshah said:


> CEN B7
> NIJ IV armor


Are our forces going to buy them ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Zarvan said:


> Are our forces going to buy them ?


don't know about buying them .. but pakarmouring have offered them to military as well as civil forces ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarbe Momin

Can somebody give here pictures of H.2 and H.4 TV- IR bombs made by with South African transfer of tecnology to Nescom Pakistan way back 2003......


----------



## Manticore

Raptor II = H4 ?






The longest ranged of these weapons is the Raptor. Originally developed with DoD funding, foreign investment has allowed the development of an improved version, the Raptor II, which is in production for the investor country. While the Raptor I is an unpowered PGM, the Raptor II is an ASM, with significantly greater range.


















H-2 is the AGM, [perhaps version of raptor 1]



please correct me if I am wrong



]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

old pak def article


> "It is a widely circulated rumor among the PAF critics that Pakistan acquired South African MUPSOW, a multi-purpose, surgical-strike weapon, designed to neutralize enemy targets such as airfields, bunkers and command-and-control centres at standoff ranges. Pinpoint accuracy is achieved by using an advanced navigation and terminal guidance technology. It is also known that between 1996-98 Pakistan bought category A and B military hardware which includes sensitive major significant equipment, such as fighter jets and other large systems. Some sources also report that PAF was also testing South African Raptor I and II precision guided munitions which were designed based on Mirage III/Cheetah being the primary platform of launch.
> 
> Although identified as the DART pod, this appears identical to Rafael's LITENING pod. Other Mirage 5F upgrades included an integrated electronic warfare suite, on-board oxygen generation system (OBOGS), and single point pressure refueling. One of the key features of the ROSE upgrade was the induction of Italian FIAR Grifo-M radar, which is a copy of US made APG-68 radar. This gave these aircraft the capability of carrying BVR missiles. At the time Pakistan was interested in South African Darter series of missiles, which later on fell through due to sanctions imposed, by South Africa when military government took over after a bloodless coup. "



MUPSOW





mirage- raad













Capabilities of PAF Dassault MIRAGE-III/V. | Page 15

--
Heavy Industries Taxila - Brochure 2014


----------



## Death In Fire

I read a post in this forum by think tank member fatman stating that the Anza Mk-3 missile never entered production.What's the reason?


----------



## Shot-Caller

Does anybody know the price of PK-7 these days?
Also if any of you has owned it please share the experience.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Pakistan makes all type of stuff , but Pakistan needs to make some Naval ships and some Airdefence systems for it self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

YousufSSG said:


> Pakistan makes all type of stuff , but Pakistan needs to make some Naval ships and some Airdefence systems for it self


We need lot more Frigates and also Cruise Missile Destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Soft Innovative Systems (SIS) develops Training Simulators using emerging & disruptive technologies for Defense & Enterprise markets. Our product development capabilities span the complete cycle from inspiration to production. SIS has strategically recruited an A-Team of top tech experts having revolutionary minds who are working at the vanguard of technology solely focused on “The Big Tomorrow”.

In a span of 9 years SIS has become one of the largest local Defense Simulator Company having supplied more than 350 weapon training simulators. Repeat orders from our customers and expanding new customer base is testimonial to the quality of our simulators.

SIS considers each customer as unique and customizes the simulators to the local and regional needs of our valued clients instead of “One Solution Fits All” approach and takes pride in our “Customized Solutions”.









*Shooting Simulator*
SIS Shooting Simulators provide the most advanced technology based on years of research & development with military users and enables the execution of comprehensive rifle marksmanship training.

It measures rifle movement, detects the shot, shows the location of both the hit and miss, and analyses of the shooter’s performance. It helps instructors to train recruits safely, efficiently and cost effectively to become skilled shooters within a short period of time.

*Features*

Ready to use instantly by any shooter
Fully portable, training anywhere, anytime
Wireless operation
Rugged construction
Indoor training at simulated distances
Realistic recoil
Physical & virtual targets
Customized scenarios, games
Centralized data base of each users firing history
User friendly
Full analysis of the shooter’s performance
*Advantages*

Objective shooting skill analysis
Graphical and numerical results
Easy zeroing system
Instructors train recruits to become skilled shooters quickly
No special expertise required
Cost saving due to saved bullets and logistics
Transfer fault identification from the instructor to the system
*Users*

Military training centers
Military bases
Police training centers
Special Forces
Security training centers
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------








*Surface to Air Weapon Simulator (SAW-SIM)*
SIS “Surface to Air Weapon Simulator” (SAW-SIM) trains recruits & hone’s the skills of trained soldiers in handling and firing missiles. It also enables instructor to track the performance of trainees in real time. The training scenarios can be configured in accordance with the skill level of trainees.


*Training Capability*

The simulator trains the trainee in:
Detecting
Prioritizing
Acquiring
Tracking &
Engaging the targets
SAW-SIM has the actual controls of the missile launcher to enhance the training value.
*Features*

Adaptable to any version of Anti-Aircraft missiles
Adaptable to Laser aiming sights
Multi target threat profile at one time
Mock-up of launcher with controls
Multiple environments like desert, urban, plain and hilly areas
Vast inventory of aircrafts , helicopters, UAVs and cruise missiles
Instructors Operating System (IOS) to monitor & change parameters
Comprehensive MIS & profiling for firer’s performance.
Easy maintainability
Time and cost saving as compared to conventional training
=====================================================================








*Aircraft Flying Simulator*
SIS Flight Simulator provides an economic advantage over training in an actual aircraft. Once fuel, maintenance, and insurance costs are taken into account, the operating costs of a simulator are substantially lower than the operating costs of an actual plane.

Trainee pilots learn basic aviation concepts and theory like navigation, they get familiar with instruments and can be trained for situations that may be impractical (or even dangerous) to perform in the aircraft, while keeping the pilot and instructor in a relatively low-risk environment on the ground.

*SIS Flight Simulator Capabilities*

Cockpit Procedures Trainer (CPT)
Basic Instrument Training Device (BITD)
Flight Navigation Procedures Trainer (FNPT).
Emergency & Exercise Procedure Trainer
Communication & Weather Effect Trainer
Flight Training Device (FTD)
*Functionalities *

Normal checks and procedures
Taxi
Take Off / Landing (Circuit Work)
Basic Exercises (climb, descend, turns, stall and rec etc)
Instructor Flying
Navigation
Strip op (Short Landing and Take Off-(TO))
Emergencies
*Exercises*

Start Up (Startup Checks)
Taxi (Before Taxi Checks, Vital Actions, Instruments Check )
Before Take Off (Before Take Off Checks, TO Checks)
After Take Off (After TO Checks , TO Abort, Engine Fail during TO, Eng Fail after TO)
Downwind Circuit (Circuit Leaving Checks, Engine Roughness in Flight, Propeller Stop)
Landing (Landing at different angles and from different positions)
*Emrgencies *

After Takeoff: Take Off Abort, Engine fails during Take Off, Engine fails After Take Off
Downwind Circuit: Engine Roughness in Flight, Air starter (Propeller stops), Engine Failure in Flight, Elevator failure, Aileron failure, Rudder failure
Startup : Left Magneto Drop failure, Right Magneto Drop failure, Oil Temperature not rising, Oil pressure doesn’t build up, Alternator is not charging, Engine Fire After Start, Battery Low/High
Taxi : Air Speed Indicator (ASI) not working, Ammeter is not charging, Compass and Direction Indicator (DI) is not synchronized
Before Takeoff: Fuel Pump is not working, Warning Light is not working, ASI is not working, and Brakes fail.
*Technical Capabilities*

Aerodynamics simulation
Cockpit Instrumentations with real / stimulated parts
Graphic Engine (customized)
Wide FOV display system (Dome)
Visual Systems (highly customizable)
Weather Effects (fog, rain, thunder storm, CAT 1, CAT II, CAT III)
Avionics systems simulation
Customizable Acoustics (Noises of engine switches & aerodynamic effects)
Geo-specific visual database with high resolution satellite image
HLA Environment
Instructor Operating System (IOS) (Interactive, generate & control scenarios, exercises
Exercises: Start up, Taxi, Before Take Off , After Take Off, Downwind Circuit, Landing Exercises
Emergencies: Startup, Before Takeoff, Taxi, After Takeoff, Downwind Circuit
Comprehensive MIS to record behavior of Pilots
Safety and Support Systems
===============================================================








*Helicopter Simulator*
SIS Helicopter Simulator provides an economic advantage over training in an actual Helicopter. It is highly cost effective and trainee pilots learn basic aviation concepts and theory like navigation etc and get familiar with instruments while keeping the pilot and instructor in a relatively low-risk environment on the ground.

*SIS Helicopter Simulator Capabilities*

Cockpit Procedures Trainer (CPT)
Instrument Training Device (BITD)
Flight Navigation Procedures Trainer (FNPT).
Normal Checks & Procedure Trainer
Exercise Procedure Trainer
*Technical Capabilities*

Aerodynamics simulation
Aircraft Cockpit Module with real / simulated parts
Visual Display System (Dome)
Computing System
Acoustic Simulator System
Modeling System
Instructor Operating System
=======================================================

*



*


*Live Scenarios Shooting Simulator (LSSS)*
Urban Warfare is completely different from conventional combat. In urban warfare the enemy can strike anywhere especially hitting the key sensitive locations spread across different parts of the city. If shooters are trained using live scenarios of that location they have much better chance of handling the situation.

Our state of the art “Live Scenario Shooting Simulator” is in a movable container equipped with cameras that take live feed of the environment & augment it with virtual targets/threats to train the shooters with different possible scenarios.

*Features*

Container based solution
Easily mounted on truck for any location
IR cameras for projected live scenarios
Live scenarios augmented with virtual threat library
Simulate scenarios which cannot be realistically created
Rugged construction
Centralized data base of each users firing history
User friendly
Full analysis of the shooter’s performance
*Users*

Military training centers
Military bases
Police training centers
Special Forces
Security training centers
==============================================================








*Radar Simulator*
SIS Radars Simulators are designed to give the exact feeling and behavior as the original device. Great attention has been given to maximize similarity in respect of:


Tactile feel
Visual similarity
Handling
*Features*

Tailor made mock-ups as per client requirements
Highly flexible customized software
Wear resistance design
Easy service & maintenance
Low cost
Simple Interface


Source: SIS Private Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

royal Malaysian police ,Internal Security and Public Order Department (KDN / KA) ,anti norcotis wing , anti organised crime and sting units receive training on POFeye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

By:www.defenseworld.net
*Pakistan Test Fires Shore Based Anti-Ship Missile*



> Pakistan has test-fired a shore-based anti-ship missile, ‘Zarb’.
> 
> The Pakistani Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) did not disclose any specific information in regard to range, speed, payload weight of the missile.
> 
> Pakistan had issued a navigational warning notice several days in advance of the test. The maximum range allotted for the test was set at 300km, which was compliant with the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR), an international legal framework that regulates commercial missile and drone sales on the global arms market, Quwa reported Sunday.
> 
> The Zarb was inducted to enhance Pakistan’s area denial capabilities by equipping its coastal areas with AShM-tipped launch batteries, which in turn could fire AShMs at intruding surface ships up to a maximum range of 300km.
> 
> Upon concluding the test, the Navy announced that it had formally inducted the Zarb AShM. With no prior tests registered over the Arabian Sea, and the fact that it is MTCR-compliant, it is likely that the Zarb is an off-the-shelf purchase.
> 
> Given the fact that it was tested from a coastal battery, it is plausible to suggest that the Zarb is basically the C-602. Produced by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), the C-602 is a heavy AShM capable of delivering a 300kg warhead. A heavier variant (with a 480kg warhead) is also available in the form of the CM-602G............*See more*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Protector AV;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

*Syed Guftar Shah, CEO, Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

nice job manticore.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*OVERVIEW*
*
SHIBLI’s* Optronics product line is comprised of uncooled thermal imagers designed to bolster threat detection for soldiers. Our products are ruggedized, lightweight and based on cutting-edge 17 micron Infrared cores to provide a clear advantage over image-intensifiers. From dawn till dusk and in both natural and man-made obscurants, SHIBLI makes surveillance and targeting easy, simple and effective


*TARSIER – THERMAL WEAPON SIGHT*
Designed to greatly increase a soldier’s operational awareness by providing crisp visuals from deep in the battlefield, the *TARSIER* is one of the most advance thermal weapon sights available today. An advanced 17 µm uncooled thermal core makes target acquisition simple and effective, regardless of conditions and obscurants. Mountable on a military standard Picatinny rail, the *TARSIER* is a soldier’s ideal choice for a range of weapons from assault rifles to light and heavy machine guns, sniper rifles and more.





Features
Product Literature
. State-of-the-art uncooled 640 x 480 detector

. Lightweight and compact

. Ruggedized and always ready to use

. Simple and ergonomic controls

. Electronic zoom

. High resolution color OLED micro display

. Built-in inclinometer

. Digital bore sighting

. Fire control calculation

. More than 8 hours operating time with one standard AA battery pack (4 batteries)





*Faraz Shibli*
VP Sales

For More Detail:
farazshibli@shiblielectronics.com


*SKUA*
Quiet, compact and instantly ready for operations in all weather conditions, the SKUA improves a soldier’s situational awareness and reduces critical decision lead-time to increase overall effectiveness on the battlefield. An advanced 17 µm uncooled thermal core makes surveillance, recognition, detection and identification simple and effective, regardless of conditions and obscurants. This makes the *SKUA* perfectly suited for Infantry and Special Forces utilization in a reconnaissance role.


*SKUA LR – THERMAL BINOCULAR*
*Thermal Binocular*
Skua LR incorporates cutting-edge technologies into a lightweight and compact imaging system perfect for Infantry and Special Forces in reconnaissance and scouting roles.
The Skua uses an uncooled detector based IR core that is one of the most advanced in the world for a crisp and clear image. Featuring electronic zoom and up to 8 hours of operating time with a standard AA battery pack, the Skua can also be mounted on a Tripod in order to fulfill a variety of roles effectively.


Features
Product Literature
. State-of-the-art uncooled 640 x 480 detector

. Lightweight and compact

. Ruggedized and always ready to use

. Simple and ergonomic controls

. Electronic zoom

. High resolution color OLED micro display

. Human recognition: 1.2 km

. Vehicle recognition: 2.4 km

. More than 8 hours operating time with one standard AA battery pack (4 batteries)





*Faraz Shibli*
VP Sales


*SKUA SR – THERMAL BINOCULAR*
*Thermal Binocular*
Skua SR incorporates cutting-edge technologies into a lightweight and compact imaging system ideal for ground forces engaged in perimeter defence or tasked with holding ground.

The Skua uses an uncooled detector based IR core that is one of the most advanced in the world for a crisp and clear image. Featuring electronic zoom and up to 8 hours of operating time with a standard AA battery pack, the Skua can also be mounted on a Tripod in order to fulfill a variety of roles effectively.


Features
Product Literature
. State-of-the-art uncooled 640 x 480 detector

. Lightweight and very compact

. Ruggedized and always ready to use

. Simple and ergonomic control

. Electronic zoom

. High resolution color OLED micro display

. Human recognition: 0.5 km

. Vehicle recognition: 1.0 km

. More than 8 hours operating time with one standard AA battery pack (4 batteries)

















https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...s-and-optronics-systems.435347/#ixzz4BuF3nhoW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Eurosatory 2016

Indigenous imaging [ES2016D5]

17 June 2016

Pakistan’s Shibli Electronics (External Stand C391), whose core operations are in electrooptics and optronics systems, has just unveiled an indigenous line of thermal imaging systems for defence applications.

The Tarsier system can be mounted on any firearm platform equipped with a Picatinny rail.

Available in long-range (LR) and short-range (SR) variants, the Skua binoculars weigh less than 2kg, allowing them to form part of a soldier’s standard field equipment.

According to Shibli, these products underwent initial trials in May and full-scale production will start at the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mueeztheman

Manticore said:


> *Weapons made in Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pissed at some members who were saying that pak didnt have a military industrial base. So decided to make a thread on this topic. Would appreciate help in compiling.
> 
> Guys lets try not to repost images if they have been posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> You can give detailed info on the things I've enumerated in the beginning with wiki links / def. pk thread link [like I did] ----or---- post data here with different image


Do we have any indigenous ships?


----------



## -------

Does Pakistan have a Laser Guided Bomb kit that it's developing or has developed? According to a Turkish source, Aselpod will be used for Pakistani made LGB on JF-17, but I'm having difficulty finding whether Pakistan produces such guidance kits.


----------



## Quwa

Combat-Master said:


> Does Pakistan have a Laser Guided Bomb kit that it's developing or has developed? According to a Turkish source, Aselpod will be used for Pakistani made LGB on JF-17, but I'm having difficulty finding whether Pakistan produces such guidance kits.


I recall seeing a photo of an LGB kit made by Air Weapons Complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

http://depo.gov.pk/defence.php?page=08

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Arslaan @Quwa @fatman17 

Any idea what became of PMTF?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks great and usable, originally I thought these were imported items

Quite impressive thermal / Support items - These would be quite valuable on border areas or night time defense for key areas

Positively surprised


----------



## Sulman Badshah

IHK_PK said:


> built on which vehical.... Toyota ?


Chassis is from Toyota Tundra


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blitzkreig

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Britzkrieg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER




----------



## Hassan Guy

Next-Gen AIP Attack Submarines based on the Yuan class(actually we don't know the details):




2,300 tons displacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Wao Wonderful weapons made by pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*NRTC bots:*











*Inspector G2 - Demining Robot*


























*INSPECTOR FOR SPECIAL MISSIONS*

The INSPECTOR robot can replace men in situations when human life or health is endangered.

In its class, the inspecting and neutralising (EOD/IEDD) INSPECTOR robot is distinguished by its great lifting capacity and the ability to travel in difficult terrain and to overcome its uneven surface and high obstacles.

*Typical Usage:*


Inspection, transportation and neutralisation of hazardous material.
Support for counterterrorist operations.
High-risk hazardous environments missions.
Building protection and supervision.
Cooperation with the EXPERT or other robot.


*Basic Features of INSPECTOR Robot*


Width of the mobile base enables to drive through standard doors (70 cm) and to move around the interiors of residential and office buildings.
The robot is powered by batteries installed inside the mobile platform or through a cable plugged into the 230V power network.
The maximum operation time when powered by batteries is 2 to 8 hours (depending on the operations).
During the external power supply (by cable) the batteries are automatically recharged.
INSPECTOR is equipped with 4 cameras: on the gripper, in back and front of the robot and on the manipulator (the main camera which may be turned completely around by 360° and 90° up and down).
Special driving system reduces recoil effect when firing the pyrotechnical disrupter or in case of explosion of the load placed in the gripping device or its vicinity.
The manipulator is equipped with:
manipulator arms extreme position sensors,
position sensors in main manipulator’s degrees of freedom,
gripping force sensor,
sockets for fixing of so-called ‘whiskers’ on the gripper’s master jaw (for visual estimation of distance),
an omni directional microphone.

The operator’s post is equipped with three LCD monitors, which show, apart from the view from chosen camera, a graphic interpretation of the manipulator arm and front caterpillars configuration.
Time of the operation when powered by batteries of the operator’s post together with the console is approximately 4 hours, and the portable console gives 3 hours additionally, what guarantees total 7 hours of the operation.
Robot can be controlled by radio or by cable.
Control cable is light and mechanically resistant.
Fluent velocity control of all the drives from 0 to maximum speed ensures high precision of operation. There is a possibility of the reduction of maximal velocity allowing precision of performed operations (after pushing an appropriate button, the maximum velocity reduces itself to 20%).
Audio signal of emergency situations in the control console alerts operator in case of irregularity in robot’s function.
Illuminated keyboard of the control console enable to control in the dark.
*Unique Features of INSPECTOR Robot*


The INSPECTOR can tow vehicles left in any gear of a mass of up to 1500 kg.
Front caterpillars (remote control of tilt angle) increase traction abilities, longitudinal stability and enable smooth motion on stairs, as well as highly uneven terrain.
The manipulator is able to lift 30 kg on extended arms and 60 kg on folded arms.
The turn of the manipulator’s base amounts as much as 400°.
Constant spatial orientation of the object placed in the gripper, irrespective of the movement of other manipulator arms, enables precision manipulation of hazardous devices.
Control system of the robot enables to control all of its drives at the same time.
A program for automatic folding of the manipulator down to a transport position speeds up and makes easier preparing the robot for transport.
*Specifications and Technical Data*



*This company makes some awesome stuff:*



http://csspakistan.com/contact-us-2/

*DSA Pvt Ltd Spyder Automated MG:



*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

At IDEAS 2016, in Karachi, Pakistan, the Pakistani company Shibli is showcasing the Tarsier, one of the most advanced thermal weapon sights. The device is designed to enhance operational awareness through surveillance and target acquisition regardless of environmental constraints in both day & night scenarios.


Protector





PK-16 HMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*LSR ---- A new long ranged variant under development







DSA AGL





AZB DMR + G3 based snipers:








PK-16 HMG








*
The* HMG PK-16 is a gas operated, air-cooled, belt-fed automatic machine gun designed to be used mainly by infantry troops.

POF’s HMG PK-16 is a 12.7x108 mm calibre machine gun. It features a compact structure and a weight of 30 kg. The whole weapon has an overall length of 1500 mm and a width of 520 mm.

The tripod allows an elevation from -26° to + 73° and a traverse movement of 360°. The PK-16 has a rate of fire of 540-600 rounds/min, a muzzle velocity of 810 m/sec and a sight range of 1500-1600 m. The barrel must be changed after having fired 3500 rounds.

The HMG PK-16 is assembled less than 6 min by a two-strong crew.
*






Combat-Master said:


> Does Pakistan have a Laser Guided Bombs kit that it's developing or has developed? According to a Turkish source, Aselpod will be used for Pakistani made LGB on JF-17, but I'm having difficulty finding whether Pakistan produces such guidance kits.



We produce several guidance kits and LGBs...

REK,Takbir LGB,H-2,H-4 Stand off missiles etc


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LSR ---- A new long ranged variant under development
> 
> View attachment 358834
> 
> 
> DSA AGL
> 
> View attachment 358831
> 
> AZB DMR + G3 based snipers:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358835
> 
> 
> PK-16 HMG
> 
> 
> View attachment 358833
> View attachment 358832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> We produce several guidance kits and LGBs...
> 
> REK,Takbir LGB,H-2,H-4 Stand off missiles etc



For the DSA AGL, it's upgraded variant has a Digital Optical System and Recoil Dampening System





It's a shame I haven't seen these used by the army. They'll be very useful at the LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Sulman Badshah said:


> Soft Innovative Systems (SIS) develops Training Simulators using emerging & disruptive technologies for Defense & Enterprise markets. Our product development capabilities span the complete cycle from inspiration to production. SIS has strategically recruited an A-Team of top tech experts having revolutionary minds who are working at the vanguard of technology solely focused on “The Big Tomorrow”.
> 
> In a span of 9 years SIS has become one of the largest local Defense Simulator Company having supplied more than 350 weapon training simulators. Repeat orders from our customers and expanding new customer base is testimonial to the quality of our simulators.
> 
> SIS considers each customer as unique and customizes the simulators to the local and regional needs of our valued clients instead of “One Solution Fits All” approach and takes pride in our “Customized Solutions”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shooting Simulator*
> SIS Shooting Simulators provide the most advanced technology based on years of research & development with military users and enables the execution of comprehensive rifle marksmanship training.
> 
> It measures rifle movement, detects the shot, shows the location of both the hit and miss, and analyses of the shooter’s performance. It helps instructors to train recruits safely, efficiently and cost effectively to become skilled shooters within a short period of time.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> Ready to use instantly by any shooter
> Fully portable, training anywhere, anytime
> Wireless operation
> Rugged construction
> Indoor training at simulated distances
> Realistic recoil
> Physical & virtual targets
> Customized scenarios, games
> Centralized data base of each users firing history
> User friendly
> Full analysis of the shooter’s performance
> *Advantages*
> 
> Objective shooting skill analysis
> Graphical and numerical results
> Easy zeroing system
> Instructors train recruits to become skilled shooters quickly
> No special expertise required
> Cost saving due to saved bullets and logistics
> Transfer fault identification from the instructor to the system
> *Users*
> 
> Military training centers
> Military bases
> Police training centers
> Special Forces
> Security training centers
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surface to Air Weapon Simulator (SAW-SIM)*
> SIS “Surface to Air Weapon Simulator” (SAW-SIM) trains recruits & hone’s the skills of trained soldiers in handling and firing missiles. It also enables instructor to track the performance of trainees in real time. The training scenarios can be configured in accordance with the skill level of trainees.
> 
> 
> *Training Capability*
> 
> The simulator trains the trainee in:
> Detecting
> Prioritizing
> Acquiring
> Tracking &
> Engaging the targets
> SAW-SIM has the actual controls of the missile launcher to enhance the training value.
> *Features*
> 
> Adaptable to any version of Anti-Aircraft missiles
> Adaptable to Laser aiming sights
> Multi target threat profile at one time
> Mock-up of launcher with controls
> Multiple environments like desert, urban, plain and hilly areas
> Vast inventory of aircrafts , helicopters, UAVs and cruise missiles
> Instructors Operating System (IOS) to monitor & change parameters
> Comprehensive MIS & profiling for firer’s performance.
> Easy maintainability
> Time and cost saving as compared to conventional training
> =====================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aircraft Flying Simulator*
> SIS Flight Simulator provides an economic advantage over training in an actual aircraft. Once fuel, maintenance, and insurance costs are taken into account, the operating costs of a simulator are substantially lower than the operating costs of an actual plane.
> 
> Trainee pilots learn basic aviation concepts and theory like navigation, they get familiar with instruments and can be trained for situations that may be impractical (or even dangerous) to perform in the aircraft, while keeping the pilot and instructor in a relatively low-risk environment on the ground.
> 
> *SIS Flight Simulator Capabilities*
> 
> Cockpit Procedures Trainer (CPT)
> Basic Instrument Training Device (BITD)
> Flight Navigation Procedures Trainer (FNPT).
> Emergency & Exercise Procedure Trainer
> Communication & Weather Effect Trainer
> Flight Training Device (FTD)
> *Functionalities *
> 
> Normal checks and procedures
> Taxi
> Take Off / Landing (Circuit Work)
> Basic Exercises (climb, descend, turns, stall and rec etc)
> Instructor Flying
> Navigation
> Strip op (Short Landing and Take Off-(TO))
> Emergencies
> *Exercises*
> 
> Start Up (Startup Checks)
> Taxi (Before Taxi Checks, Vital Actions, Instruments Check )
> Before Take Off (Before Take Off Checks, TO Checks)
> After Take Off (After TO Checks , TO Abort, Engine Fail during TO, Eng Fail after TO)
> Downwind Circuit (Circuit Leaving Checks, Engine Roughness in Flight, Propeller Stop)
> Landing (Landing at different angles and from different positions)
> *Emrgencies *
> 
> After Takeoff: Take Off Abort, Engine fails during Take Off, Engine fails After Take Off
> Downwind Circuit: Engine Roughness in Flight, Air starter (Propeller stops), Engine Failure in Flight, Elevator failure, Aileron failure, Rudder failure
> Startup : Left Magneto Drop failure, Right Magneto Drop failure, Oil Temperature not rising, Oil pressure doesn’t build up, Alternator is not charging, Engine Fire After Start, Battery Low/High
> Taxi : Air Speed Indicator (ASI) not working, Ammeter is not charging, Compass and Direction Indicator (DI) is not synchronized
> Before Takeoff: Fuel Pump is not working, Warning Light is not working, ASI is not working, and Brakes fail.
> *Technical Capabilities*
> 
> Aerodynamics simulation
> Cockpit Instrumentations with real / stimulated parts
> Graphic Engine (customized)
> Wide FOV display system (Dome)
> Visual Systems (highly customizable)
> Weather Effects (fog, rain, thunder storm, CAT 1, CAT II, CAT III)
> Avionics systems simulation
> Customizable Acoustics (Noises of engine switches & aerodynamic effects)
> Geo-specific visual database with high resolution satellite image
> HLA Environment
> Instructor Operating System (IOS) (Interactive, generate & control scenarios, exercises
> Exercises: Start up, Taxi, Before Take Off , After Take Off, Downwind Circuit, Landing Exercises
> Emergencies: Startup, Before Takeoff, Taxi, After Takeoff, Downwind Circuit
> Comprehensive MIS to record behavior of Pilots
> Safety and Support Systems
> ===============================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helicopter Simulator*
> SIS Helicopter Simulator provides an economic advantage over training in an actual Helicopter. It is highly cost effective and trainee pilots learn basic aviation concepts and theory like navigation etc and get familiar with instruments while keeping the pilot and instructor in a relatively low-risk environment on the ground.
> 
> *SIS Helicopter Simulator Capabilities*
> 
> Cockpit Procedures Trainer (CPT)
> Instrument Training Device (BITD)
> Flight Navigation Procedures Trainer (FNPT).
> Normal Checks & Procedure Trainer
> Exercise Procedure Trainer
> *Technical Capabilities*
> 
> Aerodynamics simulation
> Aircraft Cockpit Module with real / simulated parts
> Visual Display System (Dome)
> Computing System
> Acoustic Simulator System
> Modeling System
> Instructor Operating System
> =======================================================
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Live Scenarios Shooting Simulator (LSSS)*
> Urban Warfare is completely different from conventional combat. In urban warfare the enemy can strike anywhere especially hitting the key sensitive locations spread across different parts of the city. If shooters are trained using live scenarios of that location they have much better chance of handling the situation.
> 
> Our state of the art “Live Scenario Shooting Simulator” is in a movable container equipped with cameras that take live feed of the environment & augment it with virtual targets/threats to train the shooters with different possible scenarios.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> Container based solution
> Easily mounted on truck for any location
> IR cameras for projected live scenarios
> Live scenarios augmented with virtual threat library
> Simulate scenarios which cannot be realistically created
> Rugged construction
> Centralized data base of each users firing history
> User friendly
> Full analysis of the shooter’s performance
> *Users*
> 
> Military training centers
> Military bases
> Police training centers
> Special Forces
> Security training centers
> ==============================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Radar Simulator*
> SIS Radars Simulators are designed to give the exact feeling and behavior as the original device. Great attention has been given to maximize similarity in respect of:
> 
> 
> Tactile feel
> Visual similarity
> Handling
> *Features*
> 
> Tailor made mock-ups as per client requirements
> Highly flexible customized software
> Wear resistance design
> Easy service & maintenance
> Low cost
> Simple Interface
> 
> 
> Source: SIS Private Limited


Could you reupload the images?


----------



## mdcp

There is no bureau of standard in Pakistan. We need to improve quality of research, modern technology and forward thinking yet our methodology is obsolete.

What is the criteria of each manufactured product? Do we compare it to 10 best weapons in the world? Is it for modern warfare?


----------



## denel

mdcp said:


> There is no bureau of standard in Pakistan. We need to improve quality of research, modern technology and forward thinking yet our methodology is obsolete.
> 
> What is the criteria of each manufactured product? Do we compare it to 10 best weapons in the world? Is it for modern warfare?


Are you serious how is that possible? there must be some sort of standards ... we have here CSIR and SABS.


----------



## SQ8

mdcp said:


> There is no bureau of standard in Pakistan. We need to improve quality of research, modern technology and forward thinking yet our methodology is obsolete.
> 
> What is the criteria of each manufactured product? Do we compare it to 10 best weapons in the world? Is it for modern warfare?


Is it iOS compatible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pakistan Ordnance Factories present ROWS Remote Operated Weapon Station at IDEAS 2016.*
*









The ROWS is based on a tracked chassis that has a weight of 78 kg with a payload capacity. The top of the UGV ROWS can be fitted with a 7.62mm assault rifle to perform combat missions at a maximum distance of 1 km.

The body of the ROWS bay is fitted with two onboard cameras. The robot is controlled via a laptop computer and WiFi 2.4 HGz transmission that provides continuous data and video feedback for precise vehicle positioning.

The ROWS can run at a maximum speed of 8 km and climbs stairs up to 45° and slope of 35°.

The ROWS is good solution to perform military operations in close combat situation such as urban areas and tunnel. Robot equipped with close range assault weaponry have proven extremely useful during counter terrorism operations offering the possibility of not exposing the operator to enemy fire.


*

*The Pakistani company Focus Technologies presents its SkyBird UAV at IDEAS 2016





*
At IDEAS 2016 in Karachi, the Pakistani company Focus Technologies presents its wide range of products and services regarding sercurity surveillance. Among them, Focus Technologies showcases its SkyBird Security Surveillance UAVs. The device is equipped with day light PTZ Cameras or IR and Thermal Cameras for low light or completely dark conditions. 
The SkyBird UAVs give an unmatched capability of complete autonomous video coverage of any site in all weather and light conditions and can detect and thwart any security threat over a wide area, enabling users to direct flexible responses in multiple zones and directions simultaneously.

In Wide Area Security Surveillance, these are invaluable assets for any security agency to remain one step ahead of any criminal or would-be perpetrator of terrorist attacks.

SkyBird UAVs give Extended Range, High Altitude and Long Endurance capabilities unmatched by any other UAV currently available in the market. Focus Technologies provides wholesome solutions complete with camera and bird suitability for the client’s need and complete integration for the user’s satisfaction.

Focus Technologies is a Pakistani company who was established to respond effectively to ever changing security challenges, by providing equipment and solutions as network security, electronic surveillance and thermal and optical equipped UAVs.

*Pakistani NRTC showcased its secure Smart Radio Gateway (SRG) at IDEAS 2016*





At IDEAS 2016, in Karachi, the Pakistani National Radio & Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) showcased its secure Smart Radio Gateway (SRG) during the exhibition. The SRG is a compact, military standard based complete hand carry tactical secure radio gateway. 

*
NRTC secure Smart Radio Gateway, SRG, at IDEAS 2016* 
SRG is a plug & play device which will help the command to remotely control the field radios for Strategic Command and Control based communication. This small device is capable of connecting 4 networks on one device, no matters which type or vender of radio, for both local and remote control. It will not disturb the existing network but, instead, becomes smartly a part of it.

Its low Audio Codec makes the SRG capable for real time satellite communication. Direct DC operation allows it to operate directly on battery and solar panel. Its entire configuration is Web GUI based.

Radio over IP can be based on any desired radio frequency (HF, VHF, UHF), different channels (Analog, Digital, Encrypted) and vendor (NRTC, Motorola, l-COM, SDR, Jaguar, Panther).

*Integrated Dynamics of Pakistan launched its new electric powered UAV Dragon Fly at IDEAS 2016.*
Pakistan Defense industry shows its ability to develop, design and manufacture a wide range of UAVs to response to the new and future needs of international military and security markets. At IDEAS 2016, the International Defense Exhibition in Pakistan, Integrated Dynamics a private company in Pakistan that designs, manufactures and exports various types of unmanned aerial vehicles shows on its booth a full range of local-made UAVs.

*new electric powered Dragon Fly UAV at IDEAS 2016, the International Defense Exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan.*






Integrated Dynamics supplies UAV platforms, flight control systems, C4I systems, data-links, payloads, ground support equipment and other accessories such as auxiliary power units, starters, battery management systems and launch/recovery systems. The company develop UAV models for both civilian and military uses on a 90,000 m² site, claiming to be "one of the largest UAV-dedicated R&D and manufacturing enterprises." ID has exported products to the US, Australia, Spain, South Korea and Libya.

At IDEAS 2016, Integrated Dynamics presents a new electric powered drone called Dragon Fly. This UAV flies thanks to two electric motors at a speed from 15 to 70 km/h with a range from 16 to 20 km. It has a flight endurance of 2.5 hours.

The Dragon Fly electric powered aircraft features a single aerodynamically faired cylindrical fuselage with a low mono-wing on the top, a “T” tail configuration and twin engines mounted on the wings.

The propulsion battery system consist of a custom-built rechargeable high power 60AH Li-Ion battery package.

The aircraft payload section, located on the frontal section, has been optimized to house EO/IR surveillance real time camera module. There is also the possibility to use sensor pods on wing hardpoints. The Dragon fly has a payload capacity of 4.5 kg.

The Dragon Fly is equipped with an IFCS-5000 (Integrated Flight Control System) for stabilization and navigation. For telemetry the onboard equipment of the Dragon Fly includes an ID-TM6 GPS and a data telemetry module. The tracking is performed thanks to the use of a GCS-1200 ground station and a ATPS-1200 antenna tracking system.

*IDEAS 2016: INTEGRATED DYNAMICS REVEALS THE ARROW, AN OPTIONALLY PILOTED VEHICLE*




Integrated Dynamics, a privately owned Pakistani company, is showcasing an optionally piloted vehicle (OPV) – designated ‘Arrow’ – at the 2016 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).

The Express Tribune interviewed Integrated Dynamics’ Chief Executive Officer, Raja Sabri Khan, on the Arrow. Khan told The Express Tribune that the Arrow is an OPV: In addition to being deployed as an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) or drone, the Arrow can also be manned and piloted conventionally.

This is possible because the underlying platform is an “ultra-light aircraft” capable of carrying a payload of 100-150 kg and staying in the air for up to 15 hours. The Arrow can be configured with electro-optical equipment as well as munitions. If operated remotely, the range is 250 km – which is capped due to a limited line-of-sight radio communication link. The range is much higher when manned.

Integrated Dynamics credits the fruition of the Arrow to ’15-20 years’ of research and developmental work within the company. Khan hopes that the Arrow will make inroads as an intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) system, one that could be used to support the security program covering the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and other nation-building infrastructure programs.

Mr. Khan stated that the Arrow will be a low-cost system, one that “is not more than a valued 4×4 jeep.” The Arrow is a compact and portable design, one that is simple enough to assemble on-site within one hour and transport in a standard 20-foot container.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pakistan Ordnance Factories present ROWS Remote Operated Weapon Station at IDEAS 2016.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359012
> View attachment 359013
> 
> 
> The ROWS is based on a tracked chassis that has a weight of 78 kg with a payload capacity. The top of the UGV ROWS can be fitted with a 7.62mm assault rifle to perform combat missions at a maximum distance of 1 km.
> 
> The body of the ROWS bay is fitted with two onboard cameras. The robot is controlled via a laptop computer and WiFi 2.4 HGz transmission that provides continuous data and video feedback for precise vehicle positioning.
> 
> The ROWS can run at a maximum speed of 8 km and climbs stairs up to 45° and slope of 35°.
> 
> The ROWS is good solution to perform military operations in close combat situation such as urban areas and tunnel. Robot equipped with close range assault weaponry have proven extremely useful during counter terrorism operations offering the possibility of not exposing the operator to enemy fire.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The Pakistani company Focus Technologies presents its SkyBird UAV at IDEAS 2016
> 
> 
> View attachment 359014
> *
> At IDEAS 2016 in Karachi, the Pakistani company Focus Technologies presents its wide range of products and services regarding sercurity surveillance. Among them, Focus Technologies showcases its SkyBird Security Surveillance UAVs. The device is equipped with day light PTZ Cameras or IR and Thermal Cameras for low light or completely dark conditions.
> The SkyBird UAVs give an unmatched capability of complete autonomous video coverage of any site in all weather and light conditions and can detect and thwart any security threat over a wide area, enabling users to direct flexible responses in multiple zones and directions simultaneously.
> 
> In Wide Area Security Surveillance, these are invaluable assets for any security agency to remain one step ahead of any criminal or would-be perpetrator of terrorist attacks.
> 
> SkyBird UAVs give Extended Range, High Altitude and Long Endurance capabilities unmatched by any other UAV currently available in the market. Focus Technologies provides wholesome solutions complete with camera and bird suitability for the client’s need and complete integration for the user’s satisfaction.
> 
> Focus Technologies is a Pakistani company who was established to respond effectively to ever changing security challenges, by providing equipment and solutions as network security, electronic surveillance and thermal and optical equipped UAVs.
> 
> *Pakistani NRTC showcased its secure Smart Radio Gateway (SRG) at IDEAS 2016*
> 
> View attachment 359015
> 
> At IDEAS 2016, in Karachi, the Pakistani National Radio & Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) showcased its secure Smart Radio Gateway (SRG) during the exhibition. The SRG is a compact, military standard based complete hand carry tactical secure radio gateway.
> 
> *
> NRTC secure Smart Radio Gateway, SRG, at IDEAS 2016*
> SRG is a plug & play device which will help the command to remotely control the field radios for Strategic Command and Control based communication. This small device is capable of connecting 4 networks on one device, no matters which type or vender of radio, for both local and remote control. It will not disturb the existing network but, instead, becomes smartly a part of it.
> 
> Its low Audio Codec makes the SRG capable for real time satellite communication. Direct DC operation allows it to operate directly on battery and solar panel. Its entire configuration is Web GUI based.
> 
> Radio over IP can be based on any desired radio frequency (HF, VHF, UHF), different channels (Analog, Digital, Encrypted) and vendor (NRTC, Motorola, l-COM, SDR, Jaguar, Panther).
> 
> *Integrated Dynamics of Pakistan launched its new electric powered UAV Dragon Fly at IDEAS 2016.*
> Pakistan Defense industry shows its ability to develop, design and manufacture a wide range of UAVs to response to the new and future needs of international military and security markets. At IDEAS 2016, the International Defense Exhibition in Pakistan, Integrated Dynamics a private company in Pakistan that designs, manufactures and exports various types of unmanned aerial vehicles shows on its booth a full range of local-made UAVs.
> 
> *new electric powered Dragon Fly UAV at IDEAS 2016, the International Defense Exhibition in Karachi, Pakistan.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 359016
> 
> Integrated Dynamics supplies UAV platforms, flight control systems, C4I systems, data-links, payloads, ground support equipment and other accessories such as auxiliary power units, starters, battery management systems and launch/recovery systems. The company develop UAV models for both civilian and military uses on a 90,000 m² site, claiming to be "one of the largest UAV-dedicated R&D and manufacturing enterprises." ID has exported products to the US, Australia, Spain, South Korea and Libya.
> 
> At IDEAS 2016, Integrated Dynamics presents a new electric powered drone called Dragon Fly. This UAV flies thanks to two electric motors at a speed from 15 to 70 km/h with a range from 16 to 20 km. It has a flight endurance of 2.5 hours.
> 
> The Dragon Fly electric powered aircraft features a single aerodynamically faired cylindrical fuselage with a low mono-wing on the top, a “T” tail configuration and twin engines mounted on the wings.
> 
> The propulsion battery system consist of a custom-built rechargeable high power 60AH Li-Ion battery package.
> 
> The aircraft payload section, located on the frontal section, has been optimized to house EO/IR surveillance real time camera module. There is also the possibility to use sensor pods on wing hardpoints. The Dragon fly has a payload capacity of 4.5 kg.
> 
> The Dragon Fly is equipped with an IFCS-5000 (Integrated Flight Control System) for stabilization and navigation. For telemetry the onboard equipment of the Dragon Fly includes an ID-TM6 GPS and a data telemetry module. The tracking is performed thanks to the use of a GCS-1200 ground station and a ATPS-1200 antenna tracking system.
> 
> *IDEAS 2016: INTEGRATED DYNAMICS REVEALS THE ARROW, AN OPTIONALLY PILOTED VEHICLE*
> View attachment 359017
> 
> Integrated Dynamics, a privately owned Pakistani company, is showcasing an optionally piloted vehicle (OPV) – designated ‘Arrow’ – at the 2016 International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).
> 
> The Express Tribune interviewed Integrated Dynamics’ Chief Executive Officer, Raja Sabri Khan, on the Arrow. Khan told The Express Tribune that the Arrow is an OPV: In addition to being deployed as an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) or drone, the Arrow can also be manned and piloted conventionally.
> 
> This is possible because the underlying platform is an “ultra-light aircraft” capable of carrying a payload of 100-150 kg and staying in the air for up to 15 hours. The Arrow can be configured with electro-optical equipment as well as munitions. If operated remotely, the range is 250 km – which is capped due to a limited line-of-sight radio communication link. The range is much higher when manned.
> 
> Integrated Dynamics credits the fruition of the Arrow to ’15-20 years’ of research and developmental work within the company. Khan hopes that the Arrow will make inroads as an intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) system, one that could be used to support the security program covering the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and other nation-building infrastructure programs.
> 
> Mr. Khan stated that the Arrow will be a low-cost system, one that “is not more than a valued 4×4 jeep.” The Arrow is a compact and portable design, one that is simple enough to assemble on-site within one hour and transport in a standard 20-foot container.


I think this remote control weapon is designed and built by Mechatronics guys of EME NUST .


----------



## S.U.R.B.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pakistan Ordnance Factories present ROWS Remote Operated Weapon Station at IDEAS 2016.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359012
> View attachment 359013
> 
> 
> The ROWS is based on a tracked chassis that has a weight of 78 kg with a payload capacity. The top of the UGV ROWS can be fitted with a 7.62mm assault rifle to perform combat missions at a maximum distance of 1 km.
> 
> The body of the ROWS bay is fitted with two onboard cameras. The robot is controlled via a laptop computer and WiFi 2.4 HGz transmission that provides continuous data and video feedback for precise vehicle positioning.
> 
> The ROWS can run at a maximum speed of 8 km and climbs stairs up to 45° and slope of 35°.
> 
> The ROWS is good solution to perform military operations in close combat situation such as urban areas and tunnel. Robot equipped with close range assault weaponry have proven extremely useful during counter terrorism operations offering the possibility of not exposing the operator to enemy fire.
> 
> 
> *



ROWS could perform well too in the absence of that 1.5 kg of buttstock ; which obviously is an integral part of the firearm when it is handled by a soldier.But when integrated on a machine it loses it's purpose.Could they be using it to balance the whole assembly in certain configuration, one can't tell.But still the whole idea of engineering behind manufacturing an equipment/weapon system is that, it should be able to perform it's primary function with ease, no weight penalties and with maximum payload /ammo capacity.If they needed to balance it they could shuffle the loading assembly and increase the ammo capacity at the base; may be add an extra set of eyes/night vision/grenade launchers or anything suitable or purposeful instead of the dead piece of wood back there.

Hard to believe that it's actually designed by POF. Seems like a venture by some students.
The insignia below is not that of POF either.

Let's see how others are doing it.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Could you reupload the images?


Bro i am clearly seeing them.... 

Although source is mentioned for further information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

denel said:


> Are you serious how is that possible? there must be some sort of standards ... we have here CSIR and SABS.



Thats the difference, in Pak they get certified by ISO etc but at local level passion to be best is needed. Thats why SA got quality products


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Zabardast! Salute to you all.. PAkistan Zindabad!


----------



## HRK

Combat-Master said:


> Does Pakistan have a Laser Guided Bomb kit that it's developing or has developed? According to a Turkish source, Aselpod will be used for Pakistani made LGB on JF-17, but I'm having difficulty finding whether Pakistan produces such guidance kits.



indigenously developed & in use since ages following is the pic of a briefing to Jordanian delegation during their visit to Air weapon complex from *2004*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HRK said:


> indigenously developed & in use since ages following is the pic of a briefing to Jordanian delegation during their visit to Air weapon complex from *2004*
> View attachment 394290


Not the only one.
GIDS and others also produce A2G bombs,guidance kits etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LSR ---- A new long ranged variant under development



Any Progress/Information bro ?


----------



## khanasifm

I had a video in Arabic made by depo whree laser bomb were displayed but not sure I'd r hey were just showing pk-82, 83 and 84 which are equivalent of mk-82 , 83 and 84 part of the laser kit or the laa er kit plus pk-xx I had posted a shot from video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> I had a video in Arabic made by depo whree laser bomb were displayed but not sure I'd r hey were just showing pk-82, 83 and 84 which are equivalent of mk-82 , 83 and 84 part of the laser kit or the laa er kit plus pk-xx I had posted a shot from video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Jane's defence had once stated in an article that pak may be license producing usa laser kits


----------



## HRK

khanasifm said:


> I had a video in Arabic made by depo whree laser bomb were displayed but not sure I'd r hey were just showing pk-82, 83 and 84 which are equivalent of mk-82 , 83 and 84 part of the laser kit or the laa er kit plus pk-xx I had posted a shot from video



if possible plz post ....


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 394364



It's already there with all flags around it post above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Some kinds of depo display Center, and like gbu-12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Armed Super Mushak*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mine dispenstion system ;












RDMS rocket delivered mine system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Armed Super Mushak*
> 
> View attachment 397915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397916


Why not we put one under the belly ... under the belly will have less impact on aircraft and can be more heavier ... i think it would be wise to use a heavier weapon under the belly for ground attack (PGM and lase guided munition) and some anti tank or anti sub sonic aircraft (helicopter) weapon on the wings ... this would be a much flexible system in case of war ....


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Armed Super Mushak*
> 
> View attachment 397915
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397916



What kind of weapon is this? Plus there is an eopod /turret as well??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> What kind of weapon is this? Plus there is an eopod /turret as well??


According to Janes FT10. could be Burq.

Yes EOD is in the back and can relay live feed to troops on ground.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> According to Janes FT10. could be Burq.
> 
> Yes EOD is in the back and can relay live feed to troops on ground.


Burq is a laser-guided A2G missile. The FT-10 is a free-fall PGB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

A new Weapons mounted NV Sight. Seems to be a in house R&D effort!!






http://www.modp.gov.pk/modp/userfiles1/file/IOP.pdf






Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It seems to be quite large......


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Man, are those APCs really made in Pakistan?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 410373
> View attachment 410374
> View attachment 410375
> View attachment 410376


----------



## denel

interesting maksutovs... they must be getting those from Synta factory in China. Practically identical to 150/127mm which i have.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Shibli Tarsier result in White hot mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

denel said:


> interesting maksutovs... they must be getting those from Synta factory in China. Practically identical to 150/127mm which i have.


Thats an old pic from early IDEAS expos....Not ur imaginery maksutovs.







And its not even in production anymore.




....











Path-Finder said:


> A new Weapons mounted NV Sight. Seems to be a in house R&D effort!!
> 
> View attachment 398675
> 
> 
> http://www.modp.gov.pk/modp/userfiles1/file/IOP.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazrat @Zarvan


Old ... new ones have been produced by both IOP and Shibli... as mentioned by MODP reports.


----------



## denel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats an old pic from early IDEAS expos....Not ur imaginery maksutovs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 411428
> 
> And its not even in production anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 411425
> 
> 
> 
> Old ... new ones have been produced by both IOP and Shibli... as mentioned by MODP reports.


Not imaginary my friend, it is maksutov thru and thru; please read up on it - there is a reason why mak is preferred for every day high end optics usage. Novosibirsk and Synta are where most of the mirrors are made practically for all maks - economies of scale. The photo you show of the fellow looking thru is a 90mm mak design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

17 years we have seeing these same system again and again in new banners of POF HIT ETC there is no intent of getting something new


----------



## Asad-Ali

A very good documentry of Pakistan's defence industry


----------



## denel

Asad-Ali said:


> A very good documentry of Pakistan's defence industry


Not a valid documentary; if Agostas were done as TOT, why then go to buy further chinese instead of producing locally.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

denel said:


> Not a valid documentary; if Agostas were done as TOT, why then go to buy further chinese instead of producing locally.



Because Chinese subs are more advanced than agostas from early 2000s.

And because 4+ will be produced by Pak?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GriffinsRule

This documentary is meant to be watched on a square TV


----------



## denel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Because Chinese subs are more advanced than agostas from early 2000s.
> 
> And because 4+ will be produced by Pak?


Those will be just knock down kit assembly. If there are metallurgy including engine, AIP, fuel cells, not to mention manufacturing scrubbing kits - none of those will materialise as local industries are not capable of this work. Just stating facts. A long term vision is needed overall across multiple industries and more broader into academics in terms of engineering sciences at university levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Asad-Ali

Another very good documentry of Pakistan's aviation industry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

denel said:


> Not imaginary my friend, it is maksutov thru and thru; please read up on it - there is a reason why mak is preferred for every day high end optics usage. Novosibirsk and Synta are where most of the mirrors are made practically for all maks - economies of scale. The photo you show of the fellow looking thru is a 90mm mak design.


 one of them is an/pvs4 made under license. Rest seem to be pvs7 with maksutov lens.


----------



## Bossman

http://www.precisionengg.com.pk/Index.html

http://www.daudsons.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan need to developed Air defense system / SAM system something like Turkish HISAR-O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

https://carepvtltd.com/Electronics/cms.php?id=Solid_State_Autoloader
Local designed auto loader for Al-Khalid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

New content lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair-General

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> New content lol
> 
> View attachment 456887
> View attachment 456888
> View attachment 456889
> View attachment 456890
> View attachment 456891
> View attachment 456892
> View attachment 456893


Is that an aircraft I see?
What kind, Reconnaissance or training or an optionally piloted vehicle of sorts.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> Is that an aircraft I see?
> What kind, Reconnaissance or training or an optionally piloted vehicle of sorts.


More like a UAV.


----------



## Armchair-General

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> More like a UAV.


Then why the cockpit, seems to be an optionally piloted aerial vehicle to me.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> Then why the cockpit, seems to be an optionally piloted aerial vehicle to me.


Could be.. however i cant see any cockpit or cockpit instruments.


----------



## Armchair-General

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> New content lol
> 
> View attachment 456887
> View attachment 456888
> View attachment 456889
> View attachment 456890
> View attachment 456891
> View attachment 456892
> View attachment 456893


This one in the last pic. The glass area seems to be a cockpit.
https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/d6d2cbed-dfd4-416c-bb9a-72538951f769-jpeg.456893/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> This one in the last pic. The glass area seems to be a cockpit.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/d6d2cbed-dfd4-416c-bb9a-72538951f769-jpeg.456893/


I doubt it specially looking at its landing gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

LOL true that landing gear looks like rusty training wheels that you attach to cycles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

denel said:


> Those will be just knock down kit assembly. If there are metallurgy including engine, AIP, fuel cells, not to mention manufacturing scrubbing kits - none of those will materialise as local industries are not capable of this work. Just stating facts. A long term vision is needed overall across multiple industries and more broader into academics in terms of engineering sciences at university levels.


continous funding and production is needed otherwise you just loose the skill
also we have no local industry to support the sub systems


----------



## Armchair-General

Daudsons Handheld 40mm grenade launcher




Their Automatic grenade launcher




Weapons loading trolley by Daudsons for JF-17:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Armchair-General said:


> Daudsons Handheld 40mm grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their Automatic grenade launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons loading trolley by Daudsons for JF-17:



What weapon is being loaded by this trolley 23 mm gun ammo ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

khanasifm said:


> What weapon is being loaded by this trolley 23 mm gun ammo ??


Yes it seems to be accessing the internally mounted 23mm cannon.


----------



## MastanKhan

denel said:


> Not a valid documentary; if Agostas were done as TOT, why then go to buy further chinese instead of producing locally.



Hi,

Due to the EW package---no availability of high quality steel---.

The chinse subs will have pump jet propulsion---the EW suite could be Turkish---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/


*Pakistan Made Pistols : Glock 17 Full Auto *


----------



## Armchair-General

Local auto loader shown in video.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mohammad Ilyas

POF made bullets are exclusive, the bang and power of Pakistani gunpowderr is strong and it produces some specific smell, moreover when the rifle is fired the sparks and the smoke emerge resembles to that of old days muskets. Pakistani guns are the one I like most. One item, the Light Machine gun MG1 A-3 mechanism should be altered, it gets hot, jammed and sometimes gets unleashed in firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Zarvan

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/IO...rdW1I-OKEbxJeKjJ7tfxds1TyUmMDb2CtGwb_LAytbXuA

Institute of Optronics products


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan producing 155mm long range base bleed shells

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sulman Badshah

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan producing 155mm long range base bleed shells
> 
> View attachment 524211


TOT from South Korea around 10 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Sulman Badshah said:


> TOT from South Korea around 10 years ago


I think that was not related to BB rounds (or I may be wrong) as the POF guy giving briefing about the PAF products said it was develop by POF internal R&D 
plz listen the relevant part at @21:00


----------



## Sulman Badshah

HRK said:


> I think that was not related to BB rounds (or I may be wrong) as the POF guy giving briefing about the PAF products said it was develop by POF internal R&D
> plz listen the relevant part at @21:00


They signed BB at IDEAS 2006 with Poongsan ... in 2011 we started producing it 
POF surely improve it through internal research 
here are few references 




https://www.spa.gov.sa/viewstory.php?lang=ar&newsid=405572

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Armchair-General said:


> Local auto loader shown in video.


Advance Autoloader by CARE Pakistan 

https://www.carepvtltd.com/Electronics/cms.php?id=Solid_State_Autoloader


----------



## ghazi52

Streets of Dera Adam Khel





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #2*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pre independence shells

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Was that exhaust fumes at the end or smoke screen??


ghazi52 said:


> Streets of Dera Adam Khel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498554483537846274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

Breaking News;

Source;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500380536862302208

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Proud 2 Be a Pakistani said:


> Breaking News;
> 
> Source;
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500380536862302208


@JamD 
@Bilal Khan (Quwa) 
So it has 8 rockets ready to be fired.
Also do some analysis on design also to check its resemblance with possibly A200 or A100 rockets
But CEP is 50m.Is this ok?


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

*Finally Pakistan has started to offer Harbah Antiship Cruise Missile for Export.*

Source;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500391767899791361
@Imran Khan @HRK @StormBreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Proud 2 Be a Pakistani said:


> *Finally Pakistan has started to offer Harbah Antiship Cruise Missile for Export.*
> 
> Source;
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500391767899791361
> @Imran Khan @HRK @StormBreaker


Wow
Great news

It seems we have indiginously developed anti ship seeker for Harbah.
I previously thought we are using Chinese seekers.


Great going.

Fire and forget 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

Finally POF is there with Some New Gears at World Defense Show 2022

Source;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500477722610569222
POF BW20 Offered in Three Variants at WDS2022 according to same source;






POF is Offering Three Variants of Newly Developed BW20 Rifle at World Defense Show in Riyadh.

#BW20 in 3 versions;
16 Inch Standard
12 inch Assaulter
&
20 Inch DMR (Designated Marksman Rifle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## HRK

Proud 2 Be a Pakistani said:


> Finally POF is there with Some New Gears at World Defense Show 2022
> 
> Source;
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500477722610569222
> POF BW20 Offered in Three Variants at WDS2022 according to same source;
> View attachment 821301
> 
> 
> POF is Offering Three Variants of Newly Developed BW20 Rifle at World Defense Show in Riyadh.
> 
> #BW20 in 3 versions;
> 16 Inch Standard
> 12 inch Assaulter
> &
> 20 Inch DMR (Designated Marksman Rifle)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

HRK said:


> View attachment 821318


3.9kg is absurdly lightweight for a rifle chambered in 7.62x51. Almost similar to SCAR-H.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

